# Naughty Clan



## hln917 (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been enjoying everyone's blog and wanting to share my braggings of our Naughty Clan. Thanks for reading!

Our lives changed forever in June of 2004. Sturgis who was Sebastian's brother was the first bun. Though he only lived for a couple of days. Hubby found the little runt on the curb of the driveway. Couldn't have been more than a week old. I come home from work to find this little furry thing in a shoebox. Fell in love with him instantly! We became instant parents, scrambling to read up on how to raise a little newborn. First thing was to get goat milk. Not exactly an easy thing to find. Thank god for Wegmans! The following evening, our neighbor found Sebastian. Poor thing was cowering next to his momma's body. (attacked by a stray cat) Sturgis instantly protected Sebastian, cleaning him and trying to get him to come out of his shell. Unfortunately Sturgis was too little and passed a couple days later. King Sebastian reigned in this household for 4 years until.......Prince Baci!

I get a text one day at work from hubby. It's a picture of a little rabbit in a cage.After work, as I'm walking to my car I'm looking at the picture more closely and see a sign behind the cage that said "Please Adopt" I called hubby and ask him if he wanted to tell me more. Apparently the sign read "Please Adopt, on death row tonight."Both him and his sister were probably "Easter" bunnies. They were left at the vet's doorstep one night, both with matted hair, long nails and the boy had a broken hind leg. His sister was adopted but noone wanted the boy. The vet said his leg was permantly damaged. His deadline was 5pm that night. Our friend took him immediately already knowing where his new home would be.As soon as we bought Baci home, we let him run. I started crying when I saw him running with the broken leg. 1 1/2 year later he is now running around almost as if his hind leg is healed. He loves chasing my slippers. We do laps
every night. Even the vet we adopted him from was shocked to hear that he is now running up and down the stairs. He became our little prince.........then came the Princess Cappucino and Princess Shades.

Hubby was working at this site and decided to walk into a pet store during lunch. I get a pic message of these adorable bunnies. Couple of days later we're shopping near the pet store and I asked if we can visit them. He said yes but advise we were not going home with any more bunnies.I couldn't help myself and ask if we could hold Cappucino, while hubby held Shades.I looked at him and he relented. I was only expecting to take Cappucino when I hear him tell the girl we'll need two box. He said their's no way we can take her "sister" and leave Shades alone. 

So this is how the story of the Naughty Clan begins............


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 8, 2009)

Where are pictures of the clan?


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

yes pics please


----------



## hln917 (Dec 9, 2009)

KING SEBASTIAN






Sebastian the first night we found him.



PRINCE BACI








Baci was such a timid little thing when we first got him home, probably b/c of his last home. He warmed up in no time and is now hubby's best friend!



Coming soon.........PRINCESS CAPPUCINO AND PRINCESS SHADES
Sorry, photos of the Princesses will now have to wait. Photobucket is now under site maintenance!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 9, 2009)

PRINCESS CAPPUCINO aka Frappucino






Cappy or Frappucino as hubby calls her is still skittish a year later. However ~unless you have a treat in your hands!

PRINCESS SHADES aka Shakerdoodle






Poor Shades is always getting her food stolen by little Cappy.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

The are sooo cute!!! what do u think of Photobucket with the new stuff???


----------



## hln917 (Dec 9, 2009)

Since I just started using Photobucket, not sure which is the new stuff. The adds are driving me crazy though trying to find the X button.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hehehe!! Hubby was printing up a bunch of papers to distribute to his clients. After the 25th copy, he finds.............






BUNNY BITES on the bottom of the page! Think the culprit's PRINCE BACI making his trademark stamp!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats a great story on how you ended up with the clan. I have a rabbit that was only to visit but took up permanet residence. Then another and another until we reached our current household of 16. They are like potato chips just can't stop at one.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thats a great story on how you ended up with the clan. I have a rabbit that was only to visit but took up permanet residence. Then another and another until we reached our current household of 16. They are like potato chips just can't stop at one.


It's so hard for me NOT to respond to all those Craigslist add for bunny adoption. Yeah but potato chips are good for us!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 9, 2009)

While momma was watching TV, PRINCE BACI felt ignored and decided to go on line!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 9, 2009)

Its a good thing he went to RO and not a online casino!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 9, 2009)

So wefinally weaned Sebastian out of eating boxed lettuce a couple of months ago to save $. When he was dining onthe boxed lettuce, it must be all green leaf,he would literally turn his head on the red leaf. So we would hand pick all green. Now we buy hima head of lettuce. However he'll only eat the red leaf lettuce and it must be devined of the heart, washed and spun dry. One hint of the heart and it's all over!

Baci on the other hand will only eat boxed lettuce. $4.00 a box! And he's picky about the brand. (Funny when we were down in Nashville a couple of months ago looking for possible relocation, first thing we did was head to the local market to make sure they carried boxed baby romaine.) His favorite:






Luckily Cappucino and Shades are not picky veggie buns. They'll eat anything! And they say girls are picky!






Ummm. I'm patiently waiting! Dinner please!






I said NOW! Do you not see my paws on the empty plate!!!!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Its a good thing he went to RO and not a online casino!


Or petfinder looking for a girlfriend!:inlove:


----------



## hln917 (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like Shades is having some teeth problem.She seems to have a hard time biting down with her front teeth, I can see she's picking up her food from the side of her mouth. I just added some water to her pellets to make it softer for her. She seems to be liking it. Need to call the vet first thing in the morning and hopefully they can see her ASAP. Keep your fingers crossed! I swear theymusttime it by getting sick on a holiday or weekend to freak us out!


----------



## tijya (Dec 11, 2009)

Great story and pictures. I hope everything is ok with Shades.

Ours tend to wait until weekends or holidays for the maximum freakout effect as well.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Tijya. I called this morning and have an appointment for tomorrow at 12 noon. 

The girls gets the bedroom upstairs during the day. I go upstairs to look in on them today and they are nowhere to be found. Under the futon, behind the dresser, under the bed, no bunnies! Now I'm getting scared, calling hubby on the phone. How did they just disappear into thin air? All of a sudden I see movement at the corner of my eyes~






You wanna keep in down momma? We're trying to sleep here!

You can barely see Shades against the black chair. Perhaps we should have also got the ottoman for them!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well we took Shades to the vet today. Her front tooth was overgrown. She was such a good girl. The vet had to clip her tooth. Momma here was not so good. I couldn't look, my hair was standing just hearing the snap! Daddy on the other hand was facinated! Unfortunately her back molars are crooked so she has to go back on Thur to shave them down. That'll be a stressful morning. They'll have to put her under. I'm sure it's a very safe procedure for her, for the parents, it'll be nerve wracking! She was so cute. On the way out, she was giving daddy bunny kisses as if to say Thank you for making me feel better!



Of course mommy was jealous.

We stopped at the pet store on the way home and got her goodies for being such a good girl. A wooden ladder, straw mat and Oxbow strawberry treats! Boy I'd go to the doctors too if I got goodies!



Daddy and Shades at the vet






Ok daddy, you promised me goodies if I open wide and say ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 15, 2009)

I am glad she is doing o.k.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 19, 2009)

Shades went back to the Vet on Thur to finish her dental work. They had to remove her front molars and shave down the back molars to even it out. She's such a trooper. By that night she was already eating and back to normal. 

It's a blizzard out there right now but at least everything is back to normal in the bun world. We finally have the tree up and decorations, nothing like last minute. We've always went out and cut down a tree, I love the smell of it in the house. However since we've had the buns, we always kept it out in the sunroom to keep them away from it. This year I decided to just have a small table tree. 

And I'm on vacation! :bunnydance:











Hey where's my present? Santa said I was a good bunny this year!






Now I know I saw Baci up here, he better not have taken my present!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sebastian's in trouble tonight! The little bugger chewed thru the cord to the portable heater that we leave in the bedroom for him. What an ungrateful rabbit! The cord was wrapped, luckily it wasn't plugged in. Guess like his momma, he's not a big fan of portable heaters!

On another note, I just finished my Christmas cards. Yes a bit late but I didn't plan on sending any out this year until hubby came up with the idea of making our own. Have to admit, I'm proud of the way it came out.












Since this was a last minute idea, I figured I'll get the pictures ready for next year's cards. After a bit ofbribery withthetreats and trying to get them to sit still, here are the Christmas Buns (with the exception of Sebastian, he was not having any of it, Mr Bah Humbug!)






It's Santa Baci!






Mrs. Shades Claus






Cappucino~ the Button-nose reinbunny!


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ahh what wonderful little bunnies you have!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Paul, they are wonderful, each with their own personality!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 28, 2009)

Poor Baci, Sebastian wants absolutely nothing to do with his little brother. When they did interact, fur was flying!Baci thought it was fun, Sebastian was not playing, he meant business. 





What you looking at?







I wish that little bugger will just leave me alone!







Yummy! Mommy said hay is good for me but do I have to eat _all _of this?







Now let me mark it so they know it's MINE. All mine!








Boy I'm full! Nap time, wake me during dinner please.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

I love your blog! Your bunnies are SOOOOOO Cute! 

Absolutely Adorable!! :inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

You have really beautiful bunnies! Is Sebastian a wild bun? He's a cutie!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG tooo cute


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2010)

[align=center]Happy New Years from the Naughty Clan


[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Sebastian
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Baci
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Shades
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Cappucino


[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Bunny Slaves[/align]

[align=left]Well so far it's starting off to a good year! Baci was sick and gave us _another_ scare! (I swear these bunnies must love to test ourblood pressureand time it to get sick during the holidays!) He seems to be recovering fine. Of course now he gets spoiled and gets tostay out for the next couple of nights.[/align]


[align=left]Only problem was the first New Years in 13 yearsthat I did not wake up with hubby next to me. Insteadwhen I opened my eyes I saw this across from me~
[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Baci in his new bed.[/align]
[align=left]After 3 nights,it was my turn to stay out with him![/align]


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 3, 2010)

Gorgeous bunnys! I love your Dutch, Baci 
Happy new year to you too


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 3, 2010)

:inlove:

Cute pic's!!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 5, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Gorgeous bunnys! I love your Dutch, Baci
> Happy new year to you too


Could it be that he reminds you of your Jenni?


----------



## hln917 (Jan 6, 2010)

Baci is back to his normal self. His new name shall be Sir Poop A'lot. Not complaining. It is the most wonderful site after a couple of sleepless nights.
Now we give each other high five when we see a full litter box!

I was so worried about him that I felt like I ignored the other 3 buns especially Sebastian. Poor Sebastian had to give up his "out" time and wasn't allowed out of the bedroom for a couple of nights. He was not a happy camper. But boy did he get his revenge. The first night out, he pooped in the community hay basket and everywhere that he smelled Baci's scent. You would have thought a bomb loaded with rabbit poop exploded in our living room! As naughty as he was, I'm trying to make up for his neglect. I think I'm close to forgiveness. He will always be the "Master of the House."


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 6, 2010)

Give all your buns their due love, Helen! I'm so happy that Baci is back to himself. 
How funny, I called my Toby (who has always been "Sir Toby") Sir Poops-a-Lot after his stasis a few weeks ago too! Silly bunnies.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well the coronation happened last night apparently without my knowledge. The Princesses decided it was time to become the Queen(s) of the house. Their daddy slave is out of time so momma slave just learned that none of the buns are pleased with the new horse pellet litter that we started using. I figure it would be cost saving and was so excited to purchase a 50lb bag for less than $7.00. Hubby has been slowly trying to switch it over and kept a layer of the old Cozy Comfort bedding on top. Silly me figure hey after a couple of weeks, they probably were adjusted by now so I kept if off last night. NOT!

I woke up this morning to pee and poop all outside the litter box, over their straw mat and the area mat we have in the cage. (so they are not lying on a cold floor) Ungrateful B*****! So now I have to head out to Walmart and Petsmart to get all new mats! That cost saving backfired royally!



The Royal Poop








Queen Shades and Queen Cappucino






Treats for the Queen(s) please!






The Queens on their Throne. Ok well the floor....


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, how rude! How dare the slaves change out the royal litter??


----------



## hln917 (Jan 10, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wow, how rude! How dare the slaves change out the royal litter??


Yes silly me, forgot tocheckwith themfirst!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 10, 2010)

Your harlequin is super adorable


----------



## hln917 (Jan 10, 2010)

Baci gave me a scare today. He didn't touch his lettuce all morning. Then I thought maybe it's because I just filled up the left over plate from the girls to give to him. Well, Mr. Snob wouldn't touch it, it reeked of the girls' scent. I had to get a new plate with fresh lettuce. Even then he only nibbled on a few pieces. He usually sleep during the late morning then wake up to eat. Well today he didn't come down. Now I'm getting nervous. Hubby is away and I'm usually very good at handling anything, but ....not a sick rabbit, I fall to pieces. He's sleeping at the staircase as he usually does, he like to be up high so he can see everything. Before I start pulling out the Benebac and CC, I decided to try again. Well it seems ALL my rabbits want the royal treatment this weekend. Of course it's to punish me because their Papa Slave is not here. 

I literally had to feed Baci his lettuce one by one from the landing below and when I decided to put the plate in front of him, he had an attitude and pushed it right down the stairs!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL...that's why he had lettuce at the stairs?! My goodness. Are your buns bonded to your husband? Maybe they miss him, and Baci is showing it by not eating.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 10, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> LOL...that's why he had lettuce at the stairs?! My goodness. Are your buns bonded to your husband? Maybe they miss him, and Baci is showing it by not eating.


B/l it or not, hubby seems to think Baci is the reincarnation of his dog. Baci used to play parrot, jump up on to hubby"s shoulder and just sit there all nite. I think Bacifeels grateful to him for "saving his life"~ it was hubby who took him to the vet, fed him his meds and CC when he was sick. (though at the time he hated him) They are "best friends" andyes I do get jealous sometimes.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the chair picture! And dark bunnies are hard to see sometimes. I told Finley I'm going to paint her lighter so I can keep track of her more easily.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 10, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> B/l it or not, hubby seems to think Baci is the reincarnation of his dog. Baci used to play parrot, jump up on to hubby"s shoulder and just sit there all nite. I think Bacifeels grateful to him for "saving his life"~ it was hubby who took him to the vet, fed him his meds and CC when he was sick. (though at the time he hated him) They are "best friends" andyes I do get jealous sometimes.



Your husband must really love rabbits. Baci's story is amazing and I'm sure that during his hardest time, he knew your husband cared for him. 

I just love the dutch bunny markings. Baci is very charming! :hearts:


----------



## hln917 (Jan 11, 2010)

I went into work a little later todayso I can get all the buns set up this morning. (Usually hubby's chore but he was away.) Baci was so playful this morning. It's 2:30am, I'm trying to get ready and he keep coming up and scratching my slippersb/c he wanted to run. I must have did 10 laps around the coffee table with 30 minutes. I'm sure if anyone was peeking in the window, they would have saw a crazy lady running in circles! I felt bad b/cwe finally came home15 hours later. First thing we do is check on all the kids in their rooms. Baci is still veryactive tonightwanting to play more. He on an adrenaline rush. He just came flying down the stairs and jumped right up on the couch. These are the times that I try to take in as much of him as I can. As tire as I am, I feel guilty if I ignore him. The last time I did,he got sick and Imade a promise to him that whenhe gets better, I'll never ignore him again. 

It's funny b/c since we became bunny slave I don't think hubby and Ihave been away from them longer than a weekend. Weplan our vacation separately so one of us is always therewith our "kids."


----------



## hln917 (Jan 11, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> I love the chair picture! And dark bunnies are hard to see sometimes. I told Finley I'm going to paint her lighter so I can keep track of her more easily.


LOL, Ihave a friend whoonce turned her neighbor's white horse into a zebra!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 15, 2010)

We took Shades to the vet today to have her front teeth trimmed down again. I was surprised how fast they grow, the last time was just a month ago and they had to dremel down her molars. A simple visit or so we thought turned out to be a bit more. When the vet checked her molars, she realized they had to be worked on again. A procedure that would require anesthesia. I'm sure it's safe, however I still get nervous. They told me I can come back in about 1 1/2 hour to pick her up. Within 30 minutes my phone rang, I was so scared to pick it up. Why were they calling so soon, did something happen? Well~ aside from grinding down her molars, they also had toextract one b/c it was so bad. Poor girl. The 45 minute ride home also didn't help calm her nerves. (None of the buns like car rides) ButShades' such a trooper. She's already eating and I made her favorite dish. Mash- soaked pellets with pumpkin! I didn't realize when her front teeth were overgrown, she couldn't use her tongue to lick, I should have known something was wrong when I didn't see her tongue. Boy do I feel horrible for missing that. I have ALOT ofmaking up to hernow!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 16, 2010)

oh no! Poor girl. It's time for the slaves to wait on her paw and paw.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Awww :bunnynurseoor girl....I'm glad she's fine.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 16, 2010)

Baci was so loving today, probably b/c we were both home with him all day. I almost felt guilty working outside since it was nice today. He wasfollowing us around allover the house seekingattention and licking my slippers to death. (Of course he'll never give my face the same treatment.) All the other buns are so independent, they would rather be left alone unless it was treat time. Baci is different, he demands attention. He has quitea personality. I think he's the smartest rabbit. When he wants to run laps, he'll scratch at my slippers; if the girls are making a commotion upstairs, he's like Lassie, he'll look at you and then go running up the stairs expecting you to follow to check up on them. Last summer he was going crazy jumping on us all over the couch trying to get our attention. Unfortunately with the communication barrier, we just assumed he wanted attention again. Well the next day we read that their was a minor earthquake 20 miles away. He was trying to warn us! Didn't I tell you he's one smartbun? I just wish he had a little playmate. The girls have each other and Sebastian is just a loner. Well I guess Baci has us! As much as I know he loves us, while I'm typing this he is currently giving us dirty looks b/c it's the girls turn to come down so he's back in his cage for the night. I'm almost tempted to sleep out here on the couch tonight so he can stay out all night. Don't think that'll fly with hubby!








Morning Hugs






Best friends watching TV together






Rough day


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have been wondering why I havent recieved any email alerts on this thread....


----------



## hln917 (Jan 18, 2010)

I knew it was too good to be true! I woke up this morning and notice Baci didn't touch his greens last night and only had a couple poops in his litterbox. He did pee. Then I gave him the Craisin test. He grabbed it immediately but took a while to chew it. We also thought perhaps we switched the lettuce brand and he didn't like it, so we left 2 plate with 2 different brand of lettuce. I came home, the floor by the girls' cage is flooded with poop but he didn't touch his food. Now I'm calling his vet who won't be in until Friday. That would be 4 stressful night of not sleeping and having to syringe feed him if necessary. Now I'm calling all the vets recommended by the RHS, however none will do rabbit dental work. (I'mseriously doubting the website's referrals.) I finally found one an hour away who will see him tomorrow afternoon. Perfect! Hubby's a bit nervous obviously b/c this will be a new vet. I called some friends who is familiar with the hospital and has heard good things. A bit calming to us.

The strange part is he's still running up and down the stairs. He was sitting hunched up a bit but then when you call him, he comes running over to you. He's still very active, if anything, more than usual. Almost as if telling us, hey I'm not feeling well, do something about it! He just went over to nibble on some pellets but I did notice his poop is now getting smaller within the last hour. We just syringed him so Pedialtye and placed him back in his cage so the girls can come down back to their cage. Then we'll feed him the CC. I was able to order some Apple-banana flavor from Lambert Pet Supply and it does smell 10x better than the Anise flavor. Hopefully he won't fight us when we syringe feed him.I took tomorrow off so I can sleep out in the living room and leave him out all night. That's his therapy, whenever he gets sick, he gets to stay out all night with one of us. Tonight is my turn. I'd rather be near him, usually he'll jump on the couch and snuggle up with us, or I should say insist on being petted till he falls asleep. If we do before him, he'll nudge and wake us until the petting resume.

Everyone has their :heartsbunny and Baci is ours. I really hope he outlives me b/c I don't even want to think about not having him around. Baci baby~ momma, daddy, Sebastian, Cappy and Shadesneeds you to get better soon!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 18, 2010)

I will keep Baci in my prayers


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 18, 2010)

Heart bunnies always does stuff to make us worry, don't they? Feel better, Baci.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm am having a little anxiety attack right now. Baci has an appointment at 2pm and this vet is about an hour away. He hates car ride and unfortunately I have to take him alone since hubby is working. Figure I'll give myself 1 1/5 hour since I also don't know where this place is. They were listed under the RHS site and the only one around here that will perform rabbit dentistry. Unfortunately I don't know anything about them. 

Baci is still hyper and very active until about an hour ago, not sure if he's just tired b/c he was running around all night trying to get the girls' attention in their cage. He still won't eat on his own except for a few sliver of carrots so we gave him some CC this morning and Pedialyte twice. That Apple/banana flavor definitely makes a big difference! He doesn't fight us as much now. The feeding time is cut in half from 20 mins to 10.

Time to pack up my little Baci and take a trip! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 19, 2010)

ray: I hope Baci feels better soon.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks April. As I posted in the infirmary section, it has been one frustrating day. I was all set to start bawling on the way home from the vet but didn't want to stress Baci out more. The vet did confirm that Baci's molars had to be dremeled down (again~twice now in 2 months) HOWEVER~ the procedure had to be done tomorrow morning! She said she saw laceration on his inner cheeks which is causing discomfort when he chew his food, hence why he's not eating. Don't they realize how important it is when a bun doesn't eat on their own yet he had to wait another day??? Unfortunately I'm at their mercy since the other vet can't see him till Fri. I learned my lesson, I'm going to schedule a monthly appointment ahead of time now to plan to have his molars filed down just in case. 

So, another day of Baci not eating on his own, (he lost 4oz) I have to take off from work tomorrow and a total of driving 4 hours! The latter two, I'm not complaining. I'd do anything just for him to get better, I just hate seeing him so uncomfortable. The cost for the procedure is more than double- about $325, not including today's visit. I think I'll be stressing out all day tomorrow until I can bring him home and see him eat on his own. I plan to stay out with him again tonight (poor Sebastian will lose his spot once again) and hubby agreed to stay out with him tomorrow night. Right now he's sitting on a blanket on top of the basket, his new fav spot whenever he doesn't feel well. We just gave him some CC and Pedialtye. I left the girls in their cage hoping they can entice him to visit. Usually when he sees them, he starts pooping in front of their cage. Like this morning, the best site I saw was a bunch of poop, small ones but at least he
was pooping.

11 hours to go now..........


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe you can talk with your regular vet about preventive care(whether it's a monthly visit. maybe they can give you a discount). I know every rabbit is different with their teeth. 



I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow but keep us updated. :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 19, 2010)

:bunnyhug:


----------



## hln917 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Helen. April~ if I use the regular vet, they only charge me 1/2 for the anesthisia which bring the cost to a little over $100. That isn't so bad. This place is sort of an emergency.

I stayed out with Baci on the couch last night. Couldn't sleep, I kept looking at him to make sure he was ok. Little bugger slept on the basket next to me so at least he was close by. Then my mind would start worrying about the procedure today. My husband always told me I have a hell of an imagination andsometimes it justgoes non stop. Last night was a non stop night. Usually I'm afraid of the dark, this time it was about my rabbits. Baci was still in the same position when I woke up, never once left his basket. No poop, no pee. Now I'm really worried. Is he even strong enough for the procedure? I went over to the girls cage knowing that would get his attention. Sure enough he hopped down and jumped right into the community litter pan and did a little pee and poop. He ran around a bit and guess what~ straight to his pellet bowl!!!! He started munching down.Unfortunately he didn't drink any water so I'll give him so Pedialyte before I head out. He's back up on his basket now. I'm sure all that chewing hurt his molar but at least he has food in his little stomach. I'll leave here in about an hour, hoping to avoid traffic.It's going to be hard to leave him behind until this afternoon.It'll be the longest ride home without my little Baci.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 21, 2010)

How's Baci??


----------



## hln917 (Jan 21, 2010)

Baci's recovering nicely. I was finally able to pick him up by 4:30pm yesterday. I took one look at his little paws and saw that they shaved a small section for the IV and almost started to bawl again. He was still upset during the ride. He wouldn't look at me, kept his head tucked down, I even called hubby using the speakerphone hoping his voice would stir him. Nothing. Broke my heart to see him like that. He didn't trust me. I know he probably thought I deserted him like the previous owner. 

When I finally got him home, he ran straight to his basket and sat there. He really got us nervous.However an hour later, he ran downand started to nibble first on his pellets, then walked over to the greens, and couple sips of water and finally~ HAY!!! He hasn't touched hay since his bout withstatis back in Sept.Hewas playing musical chair with his food. Definitely making up for not eating the last coupleof days.

Today he's almost back to normal. I can tell he's still worn down from the procedure. Every time he hops on the couch,I'm running around placing the cushion on the floor so he has something soft to hop down to. It still bothers me to see his paws like that. I'm sure it's also sore for having theIV needle. Still haven't come to the conclusion whether we like this vet or not.

He's going to be spoiled the next couple of days. Hubby will be away for the weekend so it'll be bonding time for us. The girls gets to stay out all night in the bedroom upstairs and Baci will get to stay out also the next couple of nights. Poor Sebastian, he hasn't been allowed to come out of our bedroom since Baci's been sick. I'm sure he'll leave his markings everywhere next week when he comes out. Payback's a b**tch!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL! Just realized you can't type certain words. It'll come back as "badword."



Baci~ prior to his dental work







Momma didn't say where I'm going so better make myself look good!









Ok ~ don't think I like this place.








MOMMA!! No I don't want to be here!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, I'm glad Baci is home. I am sure he will forgive you and understandin time. He is glad to be home, he may just be unsure what to make of this whole thing the last few days.

Sad face about the little bunny paw  That would tear me up too... I understand. When they took blood from Kirby, I felt so guilty... and it was just a needle stick, not even an IV. It had to be done 


Edit: LOL - I thought YOU typed "badword"! Too funny...

Baci is cute even when he is upset. How's that possible? :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm so glad he's doing well. He isso cute. Adorable pic's.:bunnydance: 



If he's not eating hay thats probably why his teethhave to be filed down so much. I would push hay....even if you have to cut back on veggies. Hay helps keep the teeth filed down and helps the belly


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 21, 2010)

He is so cute 
Glad to here it went well. I would feel guilty about it too though, just like I felt awful taking Chew in for a visit.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 27, 2010)

Why is it that when someone hears that you have a pet other than a cat or dog, inappropriate comments are necessary? We don't have any kids, our rabbits are our kids. Do we make comments about your children? No ~ so please refrain from saying anything negativeabout my children unless you want to tell me how adorable they are. A while back, we had a power outage and my co-worker invitedus to stay with her which I thought was very nice, UNTIL..... I jokingly said my rabbits will be coming with me. Her comment, "That's fine, my husband love rabbit stew!" Well she has 2 cats which she adores, so my comeback: (and I apologize beforehand, I don't mean to offend anyone) "Well you know, in my culture, we consider cats to be a delicacy!" She was horrified by my comment. Needless to say, her invitation was rescinded quickly. Perhaps now she'll think before she speak!

Ok, enough ranting.... On the bunny homefront- I'm happy to say Baci is doing well and he's slowly eating hay again!Of coursewe have to weave some alfalfa in with the orchard and timothy. And he has a new song~ Baci-razzi. (my version of Lady GaGa's Paparazzi) On the way to the vet, I serenaded my little guy. Yesterday I came home to another scare, (I swear my heart is going to give out one day worrying about these buns!) when I went to check on the girls, I sawsome blood smearedon the mat next to their food. We check both girls and literally got on our hands and knee and crawled all over the floor looking forany traces of blood. Thankfully none. Looks like Shades lost a nail and was able to lick/clean her paw up by the time I got home. She seems fine now. 

Oh and I met Valerie Bertinelli at work today. She is so sweet and she looks great! Her boyfriend/husband is also a cutie.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 27, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Why is it that when someone hears that you have a pet other than a cat or dog, inappropriate comments are necessary? We don't have any kids, our rabbits are our kids. Do we make comments about your children? No ~ so please refrain from saying anything negativeabout my children unless you want to tell me how adorable they are. A while back, we had a power outage and my co-worker invitedus to stay with her which I thought was very nice, UNTIL..... I jokingly said my rabbits will be coming with me. Her comment, "That's fine, my husband love rabbit stew!" Well she has 2 cats which she adores, so my comeback: (and I apologize beforehand, I don't mean to offend anyone) "Well you know, in my culture, we consider cats to be a delicacy!" She was horrified by my comment. Needless to say, her invitation was rescinded quickly. Perhaps now she'll think before she speak!



:grumpy:I AGREE! Some of my friends make stew jokes to tease but perfect strangers assuming my rabbits are lesser pets than their dogs is rude and plain ignorant. I am really bothered by that too.

Our buns _are _our kids. They're as good as adopted children, except we can't claim them as dependents on taxes :X


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 27, 2010)

:roflmao: I had to laugh about the cat comment. I don't blame you for saying it. lol. 



That is awesome, Baci is eating hay again. That will help his teeth


----------



## hln917 (Feb 4, 2010)

So everything is quiet in the Naughty homefront~ knock on wood. Shades has an appointment at the vet tomorrow to trim her front teeth. Hopefully her molars are fine this time. Seems both her and Baci has been having problems with their molars and every month they need to be dremeled down. Shades stopped eating hay, but will happily eat her greens. Baci is finally is eating his hay, only because we weave in Alfalfa with the Timothy and Orchard.

I do have a rant about the vets that are referred by the HRS site. Baci was having problems 2 weeks ago. I called the vet's office on Monday, explained he was barely touching his food,theycouldn't gethim intill Friday morning. The receptionistsaid only 1 vet there will treat rabbits, the other 2 staffed will not even touch them. She even_recommend_ that I should try to findhim another vet to see if they can treat himsooner b/c their office "is really for dogs and cats!" Then she told me Baci will need to be scheduledwhen 2 technicians are *not *on staff because theyare highly allergic to rabbits. *And you work in a veterinary office????:X*

I was desperate, their was no way I was waiting till Friday. He would have stopped eating by then and he's not a fan of being syringed fed. I called at least 4 other vets listed on the HRS site. As soon as I mentioned rabbits, the receptionist had to check if they evensee them, however none would deal with rabbit dentistry. It was getting frustrating, I'm tempted to contact the HRS and have them update their list. I finally found one over an hour away. I'm always nervous about taking them to a new place. They were a bit more, double the price. Fortunately they also accept Creditcare which I sign up for. I also found someone from another forum who lives nearby and she referred me to a vet in PA. At least I now have a backup. I think as a requirement to veterinary school, all should be trained in treating rabbits!


----------



## hln917 (Feb 6, 2010)

Took Shades to the vet yesterday to trim and front tooth and check on her molars. Good news~ her molars are fine!!!:bunnydance: Better news was that this visit only cost $10. I'm also finally getting the hang of taking the buns to the vet myself. I'm so nervous with them in the car and extra cautious on how I drive.All the bunshate car rides so I sing to them on the way there. Baci's song is Baci-razzi fromLady Ga Ga's Paparazzi and nowShades song is from KC and the Sunshine Band (for all the older crowd out there!) Shake your Booty~ Shade Shade Shade, Shade Shade Shade, Shakerdoodle. Her nickname from hubby is Shakerdoodle.

Took some pictures last night, Sebastian and Baci decided they wanted to model. The girls, Shade and Cappucino could care less.






Have you ever seen such a handsome bun? Yeah I'm cute!






What ya think? They say my right side is more photogenic.






That kid's got nothin on me, this is a real man!






Yeah check out this sleek body!






Oh my Gawd!! Boys will be boys, they are so VAIN!


----------



## hln917 (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't believe I actually went into work this morning during this Snowmageddon that we're experiencing in the East Coast. They are estimating at least 18 inches by the time this is over My reward for coming into work? I cannot get home!!The company is shacking me upat the hotel with no TV, the satellite is down. Fortunately I have my laptop so I watched Twilight. The worst part is I miss my buns so much! Getting update from hubby every hour. He's texting me pictures of my babies. But I get so jealous when I hear him talking to them over the phone b/c I'm not there. However I think one of the coolest feeling is when after a couple of days of being away, the first time they hear my voice and look upas if saying"Hey I know that voice, it's HER!"

My girlfriend also sent me a message asking if we want to take in another rabbit. Seems a friend of hers is foreclosing on their house and can't afford to even feed their rabbit nor dog. It really upsets me to hear this but we don't have the room for another bun. So if anyone isin the NY/CT/PA area that's interested, pleaselet me know. I feel bad that we can't take it in but I do trust my friend to make sure it doesn't fall into the wrong hand. She's the one who rescued Baci for us.

Well off to bed now, have to be up for another early day at work tomorrow. Hopefully it's be a quiet day and I get to go home!

Here's what I'm missing tonight


























However......one bright side of not being home~ hubby found this in the basement tonight.






Glad it was him who found it and not me. His friend will "foster" it until it's warm enough to return back to nature.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 10, 2010)

My company tried to do that to some people. Some people took the bait. I told them no thanks, I'll commute. Not worth it to not see my buns. I feel you!:hug:

Your husband found a SNAKE in the basement? I'd have a heartattack!!!!! How did he deal with it? Did he pick it up?! Isn't it scary to have buns in the house with snakes running around breaching the home  I mean, this one can't eat the bun but can certainly bite and cause damage, can't it? :tears2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 10, 2010)

:inlove:I love all the bunny pic's. Your bunnies are so adorable. 






Too Cute!!  ^^^^

The snake....I would have freaked. My husband hates snakes. He screams and runs when he just see's one. It's funny cause he sounds like a girl. LOl. We get them in our shed some times.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 11, 2010)

I love your blog! OMG, I would FREAK if something like THAT was in my home! Normally I wouldn't think of NJ as heavy on the wild critters, but I guess you lucked out . 

Reminds me of when my bf found a rattle snake on his job site once. He actually sent me a text of it!! He found a safe way to get it to go away though.


----------



## hln917 (Feb 12, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> My company tried to do that to some people. Some people took the bait. I told them no thanks, I'll commute. Not worth it to not see my buns. I feel you!:hug:
> 
> Your husband found a SNAKE in the basement? I'd have a heartattack!!!!! How did he deal with it? Did he pick it up?! Isn't it scary to have buns in the house with snakes running around breaching the home  I mean, this one can't eat the bun but can certainly bite and cause damage, can't it? :tears2:



Unfortunately the roads were really bad and my commute is a little over an hour, had no choice but to stay over.

Hubby's not afraid of snake like I am. He put it in a tupperware and took it to his friend's house the next day so he could take care of it till spring then release it. Let's just say I hope this is the last time we'll ever have to encounter one indoor!


----------



## hln917 (Feb 12, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> :inlove:I love all the bunny pic's. Your bunnies are so adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks April! We had a call one night from our neighbor because they found a snake in their basement and her husband,who's a big guywas terrified so hubby had to go over and get the snake out for them. LOL!


----------



## hln917 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> I love your blog! OMG, I would FREAK if something like THAT was in my home! Normally I wouldn't think of NJ as heavy on the wild critters, but I guess you lucked out .
> 
> Reminds me of when my bf found a rattle snake on his job site once. He actually sent me a text of it!! He found a safe way to get it to go away though.



LOL~ don't know if I would call it lucky. Where we are inNJ, we have all kind of wildlife. I'm learned not to venture out after sundown or make lots of noise when I do.

Don't think I'd be hanging around if I saw a rattesnake! Curioushow he found asafe way to get rid of it?


----------



## hln917 (Feb 12, 2010)

I finally made it home. Had such a bad night at the hotel. Checked in at 2pm, with absolutely nothing to do. Even the satellite TV went out! Figured I would actually get to sleep in a couple hours later than norm since I'm usually up by 1:30am. Well that plan backfired~ I had a room facing the parking lot and the snow plow kept doing laps around the building! How thoughtful of him to make sure the roads leading out was clear for the shuttle the next day~ NOT! Didn't hear any planes taking off since they were all grounded, however the blizzard didn't disrupt the freight trains that ran directly behind the hotel. **** train tooted its horn every hour! We have about 18 inches, the most we've had in a long time and we're expecting more snow on Monday! NOOOO!!! Why can't it only snow on weekends. I don't mind being stuck in the house with the buns. I hate not being able to come home to see them.

Like I said, the coolest part about coming home is having the buns recognize your voice as you enter the room. Well Baci looked up when he heard my voice and ran over to greet me by humping my foot. Such love I get from him. Though it was only one night away, I felt like I missed out on alot. Hubby bragged how Baci hung out on the couch with him all day for his bunny massage. He never does that for me! Well actually he did once when we let him stay out all night b/c he wasn't feeling well. I slept on the couch and he would jump up to my face wanting his bunny massage. Everytime I'd fall asleep, he would nudge my hand with his butt, I'd wake up and massage some more till I dozed off again. Mr. Attitude left me a present next to my pillow the next morning. Two little poop!!

And~ today is Hubby and Baci's 2ndBirthday!



Sebastian and Baci toasting their buns at separate times of course!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy birthday Baci and Baci-daddy!


----------



## hln917 (Feb 20, 2010)

We've had Sebastian for about 6 years now since he was a wee bit and fortunately we've never really had to worry about him. Except for a torn nail, he's been one healthy bun. He is however they most unsociable bun. He will not take to anyone except for hubby and myself. He'll hide if he hears a stranger in the house and if they become overnight visitors, he will not leave the bedroom and will take at least one day after they're gone before he even ventures out again. Myniece stayed over last night and he's not a happy camper right now. He came out for a bit tonight, ate 2 pieces of banana, went back into the bedroom and is now moping. Tonight's the first time in 6 years that I'm worried about him. I think it's because I tend to forget they age. I'm really hoping it's just an attitude he's having and nothing else. I already told hubby no more overnight visitors for awhile. Too stressful on my buns!












At least he's still eating, he just made us hand feed him his greens~ one at a time. So hopefully it is an attitude he's having.


----------



## hln917 (Feb 25, 2010)

It's snowing AGAIN here. Started at 6am today and supposedly continue till 6pm tomorrow. I have never seen so much snow for the east coast. This time I left work early, I'm off tomorrow and did not want to get stuck overnight like the last time. It's going to be a mess at the airport,Ifeel bad for those who will not be able to get home. However I would not want to get on a plane in this weather. I'll be happily snowbound at home with my buns.Baci's always happy tohaveour company all day, the restof the buns could care less. We're only here to serve them, as long as they get food and a clean litterpan. Baci, on the other hand demands our attention.At least someone appreciateus.:bunnyheart

Shades had an appointment at the vet tomorrow but they called to reschedule for Sat. She's going in for a check up on her teeth. Looks like she'll need to get them trimmed every month. As long as it's only trimming and no molar issues, I'll be happy. Also hubby will be able to go with us. I'm a chicken when it comes to taking them to the vet. I think I getmorestressed being in the car with them alone, I drive like a granny, very cautious with my precious cargo!



Photos of the Day~












Baci's way of saying he wants food NOW! Paw on the plate.






Sebastian loves to tease Baci by sitting up high on top of the playhouse.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha - paws on the plate. Very cute!!

Boo to monthly vet visits. But at least the condition can be managed through regular care. :hearts


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Feb 26, 2010)

I love your bunnies!! All of them are soooo cuteee! I especially liked the one where your bunny was on the computer, ha ha. That was a cute one! =) Wish I could get a couple more bunnies, so Elvis can have a friend or 2.


----------



## hln917 (Feb 26, 2010)

Helen~ today it was 2 paws!! He's getting very demanding.

Gina~ we only started with 1 bunny and that's b/c he was orphaned. We never thought we'd end up with 4. However only 2 are bonded.


----------



## hln917 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I'm off today and got to sleep in till 7:30. I'm usually up by 1:30am to get ready for work, so this was an extra 6 hours! Hubby was so nice to let me sleep in and took care of the buns. They're up and ready to get out by 5:30am. Sebastian goes back into the bedroom, the girls comes out for about an hour than upstairs into the other bedroom and finally Baci comes out for the day. They have it all timed and if we're late, they start their ruckus.

The cable cable was scheduled to come this morning and I'm scrambling to get the house clean. Also needed to take down our Christmas decorations including the tree. (Yes~ I'm embarrassed to say we never took them down.) Figure July would be here in a couple of months and we could have Christmas in July! Baci decides he wants to go for his morning run and scratching at my slippers for attention. So here I am chasing him around the coffee table and who's watching me thru the front door? The cable guys!! How embarrassing. Funny part was since the couch blocked part of their view, all they saw was me running in circles. They were a bit perplexed as what I was doing!

Yesterday, I'm working in the kitchen and I look over at Baci and started laughing. Talk about having an attitude. Guess he was hungry and his way of demanding food was 1 paw on his plate, then progressed to both paws, now he place his half his little body on the plate. Can he be more obvious?








The Prince is patiently waiting and waiting and waiting...............








Yum LETTUCE!!!!!!!









Stop looking at me while I trying to enjoy my dinner! Get your own..How rude!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 12, 2010)

ha ha ha did you at least have Baci in your arms when you answered the door so they knew what the heck you where doing? lol I still have my icicle lights up outside, and i suppose we are leaving them up all year round, Santa is still on the porch but he is off to the corner, and i have a box of christmas decorations in the hall upstairs that havent made it to the attci,lol


----------



## cheryl (Mar 12, 2010)

Hehe..at least i'm not the only one whohadn't taken down their tree after christmas..i took mine down in late January..umm i do that every year though lol..i just dont get around to it..Ebony and Cassidy love to sit under it..and i'm sure they are quite disappointed when it's gone lol

Your bunnies are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## hln917 (Mar 18, 2010)

Baci gave me quite a scare this afternoon! I had a very bad day at work and was looking forward to seeing all my "therapy" buns. I walk into the house and start calling for Baci, usually he'll come running down the stairs to greet me.Today,nothing. I heard the girls running around upstairs, they heard me. Baci usually hangs out on the top landing in front of the girls bedroom. I decided tosurprise him. No Baci. I come downstairs and no Baci in site. My heart is now racing, my worst nightmare is becoming a reality, he's nowhere to be found. I don't hear his little pitter patter running to me. Igo into our bedroom praying he didn't sneak in there to pay Sebastian a visit. Sebastian is not very fond of his brother and I was afraid of the outcome if Baci made his way in there. No Baci. I run back upstairs back into the girls room, No Baci. Now I call my husbandhysterical crying that I can't find him, assuming the worst. Perhaps he snuck out to the sunroom when hubby wasn't looking and ran out the door behind him? I couldn't find my baby and I was getting desperate. Hubby swore he left him on the couch when he walked out the door. I hung up on him, silently blaming him for thedisappearance of my Baci, I'm an emotional wreck at this point. I heard the girls running upstairs, then it dawned on me,they are normally napping at that hour. I decide to check upstairs again and who do I see? BACI!! He's chasing Cappucino! I was so happy hugging and kissinghimand at the same time reprimanding him for scaring me and terrorizing the poor girls.

Now the mystery is~ how he got into their room. We have a baby gatepositioned the doorway to keep them apart.Did Baci, ourlitte mischievous rabbit with the permanent broken foot actually jumped over the gate???? He's lucky his sisters, two 5lb lops didn'tkick his little 3lb bunny butt! So now the door will have to remain closed and he'll just have to communicate with his sisters via the glass door.I insisted daddy give him a lecture when he gets home, however he found his antics quiteamusing and gave him a bunny high five instead!:highfive:

Ok, now just looking forward toa nice quiet BORING weekend!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ha ha ha did you at least have Baci in your arms when you answered the door so they knew what the heck you where doing? lol I still have my icicle lights up outside, and i suppose we are leaving them up all year round, Santa is still on the porch but he is off to the corner, and i have a box of christmas decorations in the hall upstairs that havent made it to the attci,lol


Next year I'll just make sure I have pastel Christmas decorations so I can keep them up till after Easter! I had so Christmas balls in the color of red and silver so I was able to say they were also Valentine's decor.


----------



## hln917 (Mar 18, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Hehe..at least i'm not the only one whohadn't taken down their tree after christmas..i took mine down in late January..umm i do that every year though lol..i just dont get around to it..Ebony and Cassidy love to sit under it..and i'm sure they are quite disappointed when it's gone lol
> 
> Your bunnies are absolutely gorgeous



Thanks Cheryl!

Doesn't Christmas take place during your summer season? You actually have an excuse to keep it up till your winter season!


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 18, 2010)

How awful of Baci to terrorize the girls and nearly give you a heartattack! I know how you feel. That sinking feeling, when all the worst things start to race through your mind when you can't find your bunny. I actually broke into desperate tears when I couldn't find my Toby and even I pretty much _knew_ he had to be in the apartment somewhere - I just didn't know where. It's such a helpless, lonely feeling.

The cable guy story is pretty funny! Our Christmas tree made it all the way to February


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 18, 2010)

Boy do I know that feeling...bunny's know how to get your heartbeat up!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dave~ I can imagine your heart condition with all your buns!

Helen~ good to know I'm not the only emotional wreck when it comes to our buns!:biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hehe..at least i'm not the only one whohadn't taken down their tree after christmas..i took mine down in late January..umm i do that every year though lol..i just dont get around to it..Ebony and Cassidy love to sit under it..and i'm sure they are quite disappointed when it's gone lol
> ...


Haha yeah...good one!..the bunnies would be happy anywaylol


----------



## hln917 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well Baci has been such a little Rascal lately!The other day he gives me a near breakdown with his little escapade in the girls' room. So now the gateis goneand we keep the door shut now so he's pissed! However he still managed to sneak between my legs and into the room yesterday when I went to check on them. I'mchasing him trying to chaseCappuccino. Fur is flying and Shade couldn't bebother. (Unlike hissister, who'll come to her defense,Shades wasmore annoyed with the commotion disturbng her beauty sleep.) 

Then last nightthelittle rascaltook 2 nips on my laptop cord. I saw wires sticking out~ not a good sign. Fortunately hubby is good with wires and was able to splice it back together, saved me $80 since this would be the second cord he got to. This morningthe little bugger was demanding attention.I'm trying to enjoy a cup of coffee and he's anxious to play.I ignore his scratching at myslippersand what does he do? THUMP! The nerve of him, so this bunny slave adhere to his calling and does the bunny lap with him. Yes I think he's got us trained well!

Have some new picture of Sebastian from last night. Sorry if it's a bit dark, I grabbed the cell phone to take the picture.







Yay it's treat time and hand fed for the King!







Burp......time to chill now.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 21, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Burp......time to chill now.



I LOL'ed at this!!!

Yeah, I think Baci's pretty much got you owned. Did you and Baci bunny hop to more Lady Gaga Bacirazzi? Good thing your husband knows how to put that stuff back together. My buns... can't be trusted with any yummy wires. Not even fora split second. I had to play Playstation 3 standing up for about an hour while the wireless controller was plugged in to charge LOL


----------



## hln917 (Mar 21, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I had to play Playstation 3 standing up for about an hour while the wireless controller was plugged in to charge LOL


The things we do for our buns! Have they gotten to the controllers yet? Everytime I try playing the Wii Fit, Baci wants to join in so I stopped. He's dancing around my feet and I'm afraid to crush him. Like he needs to work out!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 21, 2010)

We just spent the morning moving and rearranging the girls' room. Since it's finally getting warm out there, we decided tomove the girls into the bedroom upstairs permanently. They get the roomall day then they usually come downstairs at night and into their cage which is in the living room along with Baci's. They'll still be able to come downstairseverynite so we can interact/play with them but instead of spending the night in their cage, they're free to come and go. So if we ever have overnight visitors, they'll have to share the room with the girls as long as the girls don't mind. It is their bedroom!:biggrin2:

Pretty sad when their room is larger then ours! Originally it was to be our bedroom but it needed renovation and we used the bedroom downstairs temporarily. Sebastianhas always stayed with usin our roomsince he was a baby so moving to a different room nowmay cause him stress. AlsoI have a chaise in our room which he took ownership of and the chaisewill notfit the angles to the upstairs landing. We decided if we ever move to a different house, the chaise will be the first piece of furniture in therefor him. It's like his "security blanket." Now I'm trying to convince hubby to build Baci a new cage similar to the girls, at least 2 levels so he has more room during the evening.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep, the bunny's are in charge at my house too.

Nice cage!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Yep, the bunny's are in charge at my house too.
> 
> Nice cage!


Thanks Dave. I b/l the bunny's out number the humans at your house!:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm so excited! I come home and in the mail waiting for me was a Jury Duty notice. I must be the only freak who gets excited being called. This will be the 3rd time I've been called in the last 2 years and I'm praying they will let me serve. The first time, I packed my books, crossword puzzle, knitting, and Ipod only to get there and find out I was no longer needed. I literally begged them to reschedule me ASAP. The second noticed came last October. This time I had a business trip that I couldn't miss so I had to postpone. I was very upset. I even wrote a little note on the excuse line apologizing and more or less stating I will be more than happy to serve at anytime. I'm hoping this one pans out. My husband said he's never seen anyone fill out a form so fast.:biggrin2: So keep your fingers crossed for me. I really hope they don't take my eagerness as a reason to disqualify. 

On the bunny front, the girls did great on their first night in their room with the new set up. It also saves usan extra hourwhen we're running late in the morning!


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 23, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Everytime I try playing the Wii Fit, Baci wants to join in so I stopped. He's dancing around my feet and I'm afraid to crush him. Like he needs to work out!



Kirby does that too!!!!! I stopped after one time when I got too much into the game where you have to sort of do step aerobics... almost stepped on a bun  

For some reason I only played Wii Fit in the middle of the night and that's basically when Kirby throws his parties. The king's royal parties are only to be held in the wee hours, like a proper party should.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 23, 2010)

You're not alone! I would also like to be a juror one day. At first it was just so I could take a few days off work with a real good excuse :shock:But actually, I'd like to do my civic duty! I think everyone should experience it once. Actually being a juror, not sitting in jury duty waiting to be screened lol 

I got called once and was dismissed after 6 hours in the waiting room because they got all the jurors they wanted that day.  So apparently I'm off the hook for 4 years for city court. I can potentially still be called in for federal I think.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2010)

I love those pictures Helen...and i really love the cage...

Lol..Baci wants to play wii fit with mum..silly bunny

:wave:gorgeous bunnies


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 23, 2010)

oh god I HATE JURY DUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i always get out of it as i have 4 kids and no one to watch them and get them to and from school, so it is a pain in the but for me. Love the girls room!!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 23, 2010)

I really love the girls' room. It gets really great sun light! Your buns are so lucky


----------



## hln917 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> oh god I HATE JURY DUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i always get out of it as i have 4 kids and no one to watch them and get them to and from school, so it is a pain in the but for me. Love the girls room!!!!!


Well another reason why I'm looking forward to it is b/c it would only be a 15 min drive/8 miles instead of 1 1/2 hour/55 miles each way to work. The last time I was called was over 20 years ago and I got out b/c I was still in school.It took them that long tofinally catch up with me, I was always the gypsy.


----------



## hln917 (Mar 27, 2010)

I am so bummed. As silly as this sound, I lost my coupon box last week at the supermarket andI feel so lost without it. I just started using coupons again especially since our supermarket has double coupons and I was saving at least $10. during every visit. I was hoping someone turned it in, but nope. I also had a coupon for buy one, get one free Pedialyte and decided to wait to use it. We went to Target todayand Igot another coupon holder so now I'm back to square one.

On the bunny front~ Shades was back at the vet onThursday to get her molars filed down. It looks like it'll be a procedure that will have to be done every three months. Poor thing must have been really sore b/c she barely touched any food that night, not even her fav~ pumpkin with mashed pellets.I was a bit nervous howevershe was eating normally by last night. Baci on the other hand peed outside of his litterbox. I went to the dollar store to get more carpet square for his cage and he peed on it again last night.We just realized it's the new horsebedding we're using, Equine Pine. Apparently none of the rabbits care for it. So back to Tractor SupplyStore tomorrow to get the corn cob bedding. Guess I'll just finda nearby horse farm to donate the remaining bedding. Talk about picky rabbits!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 27, 2010)

have you ever tried those crafting screen over the bedding? maybe they dont like the feeling of the bedding on thier feet?


----------



## hln917 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> have you ever tried those crafting screen over the bedding? maybe they dont like the feeling of the bedding on thier feet?


No~but after my posting, we went to clean out two more litter box and when we opened the rubbermaid container with the horse bedding, we noticed a very strong smell. So immediately off to the Tractor Supply store. We got a bag of the corn cob and switched out all the litterpan. It was definitely the old litter, all the buns are now using their litterpan. I have never used Equine Pine before, only Equine Fresh. Now we'll just stick to the corn cob.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 28, 2010)

that is ashame i love my equine bedding,lol


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, buns just stick with what they like. 

My Kirby, over time, got more and more selective using his litter box and I could not figure out why. It turns out that months ago I decided to stop using a watered-down bleach solution as a first step in cleaning their litter boxes and switched to just vinegar.... I have always known that the bleach solution and vinegar cancelled each other out but eventually got lazy and went all-vinegar. Kirby did not like the vinegar smell and so he started to poop there only when he felt like it. 

It was such a subtle change that I didn't even realize it. I switched back to bleach first, vinegar second, and he is back in the litter box. Sheesh.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 28, 2010)

Hang onto the Equine Pine and let it air out, so the smell will decrease. I just left my bagsin the basement and over time it was fine.

You could mix it with the corn cob, and see if the bunnies will notice.


----------



## hln917 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Hang onto the Equine Pine and let it air out, so the smell will decrease. I just left my bagsin the basement and over time it was fine.
> 
> You could mix it with the corn cob, and see if the bunnies will notice.


The odor was so strong that I'm afraid to use it now. We still leave a thin layer of the Kaytee Cozy Comfort on top of the corn cob. Godforbid my buns walk on the hard pellets! They literally tippy toe'd around the pellets the first time we switched over w/out adding the "cushion."


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 29, 2010)

That is what will happen when the slave doesn't consult the master!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> That is what will happen when the slave doesn't consult the master!


I don't see you consulting with Miss Daisy!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 1, 2010)

I must have spent $$$ on all sorts of toys for Shades and Cappucino. Thought they were boring rabbits. Nothing pleased them. I buy myself a shop vac for their room and now they are the happiest buns........


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 1, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That is what will happen when the slave doesn't consult the master!
> ...



lol!!!!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally got some pictures of the girls:

Shades aka Shakerdoodle......







Cappucino~ thaugh should have named her Two Face!


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww how sweet. Love the heart shaped dish.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hubby thinks the bowl is sissy looking but they are girls! Since it's plastic we have to velcro the dish onto the carpet.They liketo drag it down the stairs once they are finished eating.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 3, 2010)

[align=center]




HOPPY EASTER!!



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 4, 2010)

oh so cute love the pics, your buns are too cute!!!! 

My Belle loves, loves, loves boxes, she gets in one and goes to town so much that the box jumps all around their cage,lol


----------



## cheryl (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness..what lovely pictures!

I have always loved Cappucino though...what a beautiful girl she is...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That is what will happen when the slave doesn't consult the master!
> ...


I try but she is so busy she doesn't have time to talk, unusual for a woman! (just kidding, don't let wabbitmom find out I said that!)


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 4, 2010)

Aw what great Easter photos!


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 4, 2010)

:hearts: Happy Easter!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm such a bad bun mommy! Hubby called me earlier to tell me I locked Sebastian in the closet this morning. He must have stuck right by me. Poorbaby was in there for 2 1/2 hours running and scratching trying to wake hubbyto get his attention. He said when he opened the door, Sebastian was sitting there giving him a sad look~ "What did I do wrong?"


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 6, 2010)

:shock:AWWWWWW! That is so sad! :hug:You're not a bad bun mommy though. Everyone has their days!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww! :hug: Don't feel bad! I've done that before (Toby likes to trail my heels, and Sammi loves to hide under the dresser!) Also, when I lived at my parent's house, all of us would accidentally shut our terrier in the basement. She'd follow us downstairs then took her sweet time coming back up. We always felt horrible when we found her, but she always forgave us!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2010)

Your not a bad bunny mum at all Helen....this happened to my Jack one time..he got shut in the cupboard in the kitchen one day,i didn't know he was in there when i shut the door...they just like to get into mischief.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sebastian knows you didn't do it on purpose. I am sure a few extra nose rubs, a couple of treats and some cuddle time will get you out of the bunny version of the dog house.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 8, 2010)

That stuff happens. One of our bunnies got herself trapped beneath the sink, and another got 'lost' in the garbage can. Luckily we found them both quickly and they got over it. Just as Sebastian will too.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahahahahah I love the christmas buns- and that Sebastian was having no part in it. Scrooge hehehe !


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry I didn't mean to sound so insensitive after your post earlier. I'm sorry about Sebastian but honestly don't worry. He will forget in a few days, even hours!!

We lock Harry outside the back door all the time when it's bedtime. Then we take the dogs upstairs, and count them, and then realise there's one missing, and it's like 'Oh for goodness sake, Harry is outside the back door again'. And there he is, sitting there waiting patiently. He's just such a dopey doggy lol!!!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! After reading all your stories, I feel better! Now when I leave in the morning, Idouble checkto make sure I know where he is. My biggest fear is one day he'll run out the front door with me. I also feel guilty for not spendingmore time with him. I'm usually in bed by 7:30 and his playtime isn't until 8:30 so on weekends I'll stay up with him. I just wish he'll let us pick him up. I know the trust is there, he'll only come to us for treats and a quick nose rub.However it's still in hisnature to be skittish. Perhaps one day, we'll get that unconditional love from him.

On another note, Cappuccino, the little chicken girl, is slowly coming around. I actually got to pick her up and hold her without a struggle. I've been worried about the girls. Ever since they moved into their own bedroom, they have really no interest to come downstairs unless I bribe them with treats. It's more like we have to go up and visit them!


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm surprised they'd venture all the way down! The fact that you CAN bribe them down is a feat in itself


----------



## hln917 (Apr 11, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I'm surprised they'd venture all the way down! The fact that you CAN bribe them down is a feat in itself




They're pretty smart. As soon it's time to come out, I shake the craisin bag and down the stairs they come!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 11, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Ahahahahah I love the christmas buns- and that Sebastian was having no part in it. Scrooge hehehe !


Sebastian does not partake in any "planned" photo ops. He sits therein amusement as his siblings are subjected to humiliation!:biggrin2:


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 11, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ahahahahah I love the christmas buns- and that Sebastian was having no part in it. Scrooge hehehe !
> ...


LOL


----------



## hln917 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was typing my blog yesterday and was all set to hit the post reply when the site went out on me!:X Arrrgggg!!! And to top it off I missed out on giving Baci his goodnight hug b/c I was too busy typing. So lets try this again............

We moved my mother in law this weekend to her daughter's house. It's the next town over, so don't know ifthat's a good thing or bad. We have a great relationship however hubby and I like our privacy. And his family has a tendency of just dropping in without any notice, let alone an invitation!

At least we got a rug out of it. We decided to switch out the girls' rug, give themnew one which is 6 inches wider and give Sebastian theirs. We also had a small matching one that we placed in front of the bed, their new lounging spot now. Yes~ a queen bed for the Queens! The girls were so grateful by doing binkies. 

Here are the before and after shots of Sebastian's space. He lives in our bedroom and gets free range of the house after his siblings have gone to bed, usually from 8pm-6am.











Sebastian is also happy with a larger range ofrug to hop up and down from the window shelf. He likes his potty up by the window and loves sitting up with the sun on his face.You would think he's a Western and not Eastern bun! Notice their are no blinds or curtains. He showed his distaste by chewing up my verticals!! Since our bedroom is on ground level, hubby had to tint the windows so one can't look in. I can say it works b/c the meter man surprised me one morning as I was changing!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 12, 2010)

So as I was typing the above blog tonight, Baci did not seem his normal self. I know he was spooked earlier when I was cooking and ran upstairs. (None of the buns like my cooking!)Wenormallysay goodnightby 6:30pm on weekdays so the girls can have their time out. However he was too quiet. We didn't do our normal chasing around the coffee table. In fact he just went under his cage and did the bunny flop. Now I'm getting nervous. I decide to wait for hubby to come home so he can check on him. He walks in and guess what!!! Baci runs up to himto play, waiting to be picked up for his bunny hug. Me~ hewould nip at my shoulder to say Put me down!! Little bugger, he just played us for an extra hour!


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 13, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> None of the buns like my cooking!


If it makes you feel better, my buns don't like my cooking either!!! :grumpy:


----------



## hln917 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's Saturday morning and usually by 7am the bunny alarm goes off andthe ruckus begins. Sebastian's running around the bedroom, jumping up and down his shelf making as much noise as he can to wake us up b/c he's hungry; Baci's out in the living room picking up his litter pan and throwing it around his cage. And the girls' are chasing each other upstairs. Would be nice if we both can sleep past 7:30 one weekendmorning but NOT! 

Also did I say Sebastian is a great WatchRabbit? During the night, he kept thumping but I was too tired to get up. Well this morning we looked out the window and apparently Yogi paid us a visit. Poor thing, he was trying to warn us and I ignored him. Strike 2 for me! When Sebastian had free range of the house prior to his siblings joining him, he would dart into the bedroom under the couch as soon as a car enter the driveway and our driveway is at least 400 feet long. That would be our cue we have visitors. We didn't need the driveway alarm, we had Sebastian!

On a sad note, hubby mentioned to me he thinks Cappuccino is deaf. She's only a year old. We noticed today she was cleaning herself and did not move when we walked into their room. Usually she would run b/c she's our little chicken girl. He tapped his foot and that's when she went running. I went back and read some post in the infirmary. A bit of a relief to know it should not affect her quality of life since she's anindoor rabbit. 

We're heading up to CT this afternoon to have dinner with my family. It's about a 2 hours drive each way so that means we'll be home late tonight. As silly as it sound,hubby and Ireally don't have a social life b/c we like to be home for the buns. They're on a schedule, weplan it so one is home by 7pm every night. Our friends laugh at us b/c we have no kids but we're slaves to our rabbits!


----------



## kahlin (Apr 17, 2010)

I know what you mean about having no life...today my husband and I were talking about the fact we are child-free (by choice). He said something along the lines that he wouldn't want the responsibility of a child and being tied down. And then he laughed because he realized that we are tied down...but to little furry pets.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 17, 2010)

Helen,do you think Cappuccino could have been just to busy grooming herself that she just wasn't taking any notice when you walked into the room?...my bunnies do this all the time....i will even call their name and sometimesthey will sit there and ignore me..like huh she can come to me...other times they will come when i call...

Cappuccino is such a precious girl...she's an absolute pretty girl who i adore...always have.

Now the schedule thing..my gosh i can be terrible and will feel bad if i get behind in it as well...if i go out shopping or something..i always try to get back in time to do whatever it is with my bunnies..it's funny cause they know their routine.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cheryl, that's what I was thinking.It could alsobe the "lop ears" where it muffles any sound. She's such a little bugger that I can't tell if she's ignoring us or doesn't hear us.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm nor sure if this is true but I've heard that deaf rabbits are usually very jumpy. They don't hear something or someone coming so by the time they can see you, they're startled. 

We had an adopter who took home a new bun because their deaf bun lived a long life before passing. He lived just as well if not better than a hearing bunny. The adopter told us so many fun stories about this bun and you'd never even think something was wrong, he did just as much rabbity stuff as any other bunny. If Cappy is suspected as deaf perhaps a vet visit will confirm. Or maybe she just has an ear infection that's affecting her hearing - it happens with lops. If she's a year old this either isn't new or something changed, I would think?


----------



## hln917 (Apr 23, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I'm nor sure if this is true but I've heard that deaf rabbits are usually very jumpy. They don't hear something or someone coming so by the time they can see you, they're startled.
> 
> We had an adopter who took home a new bun because their deaf bun lived a long life before passing. He lived just as well if not better than a hearing bunny. The adopter told us so many fun stories about this bun and you'd never even think something was wrong, he did just as much rabbity stuff as any other bunny. If Cappy is suspected as deaf perhaps a vet visit will confirm. Or maybe she just has an ear infection that's affecting her hearing - it happens with lops. If she's a year old this either isn't new or something changed, I would think?


It's funny b/c when I go up there and call her, she does turn and look at me. But then againI'm not sure if she's relying on her sense of smell. I will get it checked out but how does a vet determine that


----------



## hln917 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well Shades is pissed at me now. I'm calling her Ms. Shakertude! Unfortunately I overlooked her front tooth and noticed on Monday it was overgrown. I called the vet immediately and schedule her tooth to be trim this morning. It was a fairly quick and simple procedure, however every visit always gets her stress and me a nervous wreck.During thetrip home she literally turned her head on me whenever I talked to her and went to the other side of the carrier if I tried to pet her. Every seen a rabbitgiving you a dirty look? I sure did today! Ungrateful little girl. I even cancelled my trip to Seattle today b/c I didn't want to wait another week to get to the vet.

To top it off I drive like a very cautious granny whenever any of my buns are in the car. It's bad enough I hate tailgater:grumpybut especially if I have my precious cargo in the car. One little bump and one day I'm going to turn into the crazy psycho lady!:shame

It's a beautiful day here in Jersey but I'll be indoors, this bunny slave must cater to her every whim today and beg for her forgiveness. Ok~ in reality after every vet visit, I refuse to leave the house so I can check on them every hour. Call me Ms. Paranoia


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahaha - the precious cargo thinks that she is just ENTITLED to pampering. Good slave


----------



## hln917 (Apr 23, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> I know what you mean about having no life...today my husband and I were talking about the fact we are child-free (by choice). He said something along the lines that he wouldn't want the responsibility of a child and being tied down. And then he laughed because he realized that we are tied down...but to little furry pets.


But the love we get in return is well worth being slaves!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah grumpy bunny faces are the worst!


----------



## kahlin (Apr 24, 2010)

> I'm nor sure if this is true but I've heard that deaf rabbits are usually very jumpy. They don't hear something or someone coming so by the time they can see you, they're startled.




I don't know that I would go as far as calling them jumpy...I've had three deaf bunnies and while at first they may get startled if we pop out of nowhere, they are otherwise much calmer than any of our hearing bunnies have/had been. We worked around the appearing out of nowhere thing by flicking lights, blowing at them, and just not moving much until I know that they had seen me...


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 24, 2010)

I meant more like, if you didn't know the bun was deaf and you just went about eveything not realizing it had a hearing problem, you may notice the rabbit more jumpy, because you might be "sneaking up" on them.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 24, 2010)

This is NOT the kind of friend I want!!! Do you see me smiling also?????


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 24, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:This pic made me gush tea out of my nose!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hln917 (Apr 26, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:This pic made me gush tea out of my nose!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Hee Hee~ the things we do to entertain ourselves at our buns' expense!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well the good news is everything is quiet on the home front with the buns! And their lettuce has been on sale the last two weeks. 2.50 as oppose to 3.99 so of course the we stocked up. 

Bad news is I'm at the beginning of my yearly bronchial infection and being around thebuns, especially the girls, is making it difficultfor me to breathe. I just took Nyquil so I'll be out in la la land within the next 10 minutes!

***Also my services as a potential juror is now complete, I was never called!!!:grumpy


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 28, 2010)

Aw man! Can you take something for it specifically?  Feel better.

And - you're not a juror? Their loss! :grumpy


----------



## hln917 (Apr 30, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Aw man! Can you take something for it specifically?  Feel better.
> 
> And - you're not a juror? Their loss! :grumpy



Thanks Helen. I took some Nyquil and picked up my Advair prescription. I actually feel better but the Nyquil on an empty stomach was not a good idea. Worked 1/2 day then back home and slept. Like hubby said, I should have taken the recommended dosage for a child, it drowsiness lasted 48 hours!


I was kept in suspense for 4 days only to say my service was completed. I didn't even get a chance to step into the courthouse!! Perhaps I sounded a bittoo eager on my response!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yay~ Baci likes parsley! Finally.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 30, 2010)

A friend of mine had bought this sign for me after I told him about Sebastian's thumpingwith the bears. 

Baci's was going crazy the last hour non stop running in circles. ( Hedoesn't thump out of fear only out offrustration and anger.) I look out my window and who do I see. Yogi and her 3 cubs!


----------



## kahlin (Apr 30, 2010)

Cute sign!


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL I have a similar sign. Was going to put it up on Toby's pen but I don't know how, I just forgot to do it. Bought it months ago! I guess the sign didn't work huh?


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha that is so cool!


----------



## hln917 (May 1, 2010)

Wewoke up this morning at 6:30am from Sebastian's ruckus. He was going for lap 5 of the Bunny Nascar b/c he was out of fuel and hungry. Hubby looked out the window and saw a rabbit, not a cottontail that we normally see but a mini rex. It was our neighbor's. We spent 2 hours unsuccessfully trying to catch it, also keeping an eye on the hawk who was also looking to catch the rabbit. We even boughtBaci outside~ it wasn't interested. I'm so upset right now. I know her other rabbit just had a new litter last week. I wonder if she is even aware this one is missing. I wonder how many others also decided to go on a solo journey. I know it's not the first time. I don't even want to know anymore!!!I just came in and gave all my bunnies a hug. I can't even fathom if one of them would leave me. I'd move heaven and earth to find them.

Not a great start to my day. 

This is the response I just r/c from my FB page:

There are two brothers that have been running loose since last summer. Quinn, the black/tan one stays in the back yard. Mica, the gray one used to stay right with him, but I think Quinn is now chasing him away. I should catch Mica before he gets in Jack's garden. They are always here for morning feeding.


----------



## hln917 (May 2, 2010)

So I decided to channel my frustration yesterday by building the girls a hay basket. I'm embarrassed to say I've raised messy females.By the end of the day, their room looks like it was hit by a category 5tornado of hay! Currently their hayis served ona small round basket and Cappuccino has a tendency of flipping it over.

We had some extra wood, not enough for Baci's new home, but that will be the next project. The final outcome~








The neighbor's rabbit came back last night, even stretched out under my car and fell asleep yet I still couldn't get to him. We set up a Have a Heart trap this morning with some hay and pellets. He outsmarted us by pulling the hay from the side! It just breaks my heart to see him fending for himself and we have some many predators around here. He was from a litter born last summer so he's still


----------



## kirbyultra (May 3, 2010)

That's a nifty hay rack! How'd you put it together? I am not handy at all and marvel at those who are! 

I hope the neighbor's bun is ok. :/


----------



## cheryl (May 3, 2010)

I love the little hay thing you made Helen,,very clever!....do the girls like it?



I hope the neighbours bunny can be caught...i just hate hearing about bunnies or any animal out on the streets.


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> That's a nifty hay rack! How'd you put it together? I am not handy at all and marvel at those who are!
> 
> I hope the neighbor's bun is ok. :/



It was actually hubby's design. We used pieces from a window shutter.

He came around Sat and Sun but no sign of him today.:?


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> I love the little hay thing you made Helen,,very clever!....do the girls like it?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the neighbours bunny can be caught...i just hate hearing about bunnies or any animal out on the streets.


Thanks Cheryl, we realized it was a bit larger than what I'd hope for. I was trying to prevent them from also hopping on it which they did today. They left behind evidence of poop in there! I think this weekend we'll have to adjust the size.


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

No sighting of the rabbit all day. I really hope he's ok and justtrying to stay dryfrom all the rain we had this morning. Wishful thinking that he went home to his siblings. I'm afraid to get attach if he keeps coming around b/c I know the one day he doesn't, I'll be heart broken. For my sanity, I think I'll just pretend he went home. I can't b/l I'm already teary eyes now thinking about him.

Well at least tonight I get to stay up a bit later, meaning Baci also gets more play time. Instead of going in at 6:30, he'll get to stay out till 8pm, his weekend hours. I'm normally home by 4pm and in bed by 7pm and up again at 1:30am. But tomorrow I don't have to go into work. Instead I have to go into NYC for cocktail hours with the CEO of the company at the NYSE.I'm actually NOT looking forward to it. I don't drink and it'll take me at least 1 hr and 45 min to get out there if no traffic andthen the cost of toll and parking. I just hope I get fed also.

****~ I just looked out the window and guess who came hopping into the yard and under the car. I'm torn, do I go out there and feed him, hoping he'll come to trust me so I can catch him or ignore him and maybe he'll go home?:?


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

He'll let me get this close and take a pic w/ the cell phone yet I can't grab him. So frustrating! He's really a beautiful bun.









My husband thinks he's the Rabbit Whisperer. He just got home and is now lying on the wet grass trying to talk to the bunny to come to him!Boy doI love him!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 3, 2010)

What a hubby you have!!!   
The bun really is adorable. Very lovely looking coat! I hope you get can get him so he he can be safe.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 3, 2010)

Poor little bunny.  

I hope you or your husband can catch him before something hungry does.


----------



## cheryl (May 4, 2010)

Wow what a gorgeous looking bunny he is...i really do hope you or hubby can catch him.


----------



## hln917 (May 4, 2010)

I bought Baci outside today to try to get him to come to me. He wasn't interested.Probably b/c he's another boy? I don't want to try with the girls b/c they are harder to handle and I don't want them to get loose outside. May have to round up the other neighbors this weekend to try and catch him. I asked the owner to bring over a sibling, hoping he'll go to them.


----------



## hln917 (May 7, 2010)

No sighting of the bun since Tuesday nite. Hoping he's safe andwent home on his own. 

Cappuccino gave me a nasty scratch on the chest when I was holding her a couple weeks ago. She hates being held and gets fidgety. Usually it heals after awhile but this time the wound opened up. I'm allergic to Neosporin and Bactroban. If it doesn't close within a couple of days, I'll gosee the doctor. My lips are also swollen again. I'm very sensitive and tried this lipstain from Clinique.Apparently I must be allergic to an ingredient in it. Don't ever get old! 

Have some pics of Baci, he's been so loving lately. His newthing now is he's makes us feel guiltyas we leave the house. He stood on his hind leg this morning in front of the door as ifbegging me not to go.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 8, 2010)

Is Bactroban the same as bacitracin? My skin blisters when I use neosporin as well and bacitracin works ok for me. I also have a prescription for a topical antibiotic as well but I don't know the name of it - it's really long.


----------



## hln917 (May 8, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Is Bactroban the same as bacitracin? My skin blisters when I use neosporin as well and bacitracin works ok for me. I also have a prescription for a topical antibiotic as well but I don't know the name of it - it's really long.




That's strange b/c Neosporin also contains bacitracin. Unfortunately I don't know which ingredient in both Bactrobanand Neosporin I'm actually allergic to. According to the web, Neosporin is a triple antibiotic ointment and many people are allergic to neomycin so they would need a double antibiotic which only contains bacitracin and polymycin B. I checked with the pharmacist and she did not recommend that I useany of the over the counterointments since they all had ingredients found in Neosporin. If you get a chance, can you tell me the name of the other ointment you use? I told hubby how we're similarin havingthe same allergic reaction. He asked if we were somehow related. (I also tell him about your Kirby, Toby and now Penny's stories.)

Just have to go see the doctor on Monday. Should have done it today. Good thing I don't wear any low cut shirts. It looks pretty nasty today.


----------



## hln917 (May 8, 2010)

The weather hereisso unpredictable today. First a thundershower this morning, then sunshine followed by 30-40 miles wind and now the temperature is dropping. Baci has been going crazy the last hour following us all over the house and thumping. Seems like he's trying to get our attention and warn us about something. The last time he was acting like this was last summer when their was an earthquake a couple towns away. We never felt it but apparently Baci did. He's been jumping up and down the couch so I finally sent hubby to sit on the floor with him. Currently he's being spoiled enjoying a personal bunny massage from the other slave!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 9, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is Bactroban the same as bacitracin? My skin blisters when I use neosporin as well and bacitracin works ok for me. I also have a prescription for a topical antibiotic as well but I don't know the name of it - it's really long.
> ...


LOL - many a time have I walked outta the house "revealing" what must look like domestic abuse, and was a little mortified after the realization. V neck line or short sleeves! Little do they know, I'm actually a slave at home :shock:

What I have is triamcinolone acetonide - OMG I just looked it up and it's not an antibiotic at all! It's a corticosteroid! I can't believe I never knew this. I guess it makes sense for me because I break out in eczema blisters whenever I put OTC antibiotic creams on my skin for even simple stupid cuts like paper cuts or bun scratches. I suppose once I have a steroid on my skin to deal with the blistering and rashes, my skin can properly concentrate on healing on its own. If this is the problem you have, you might want to ask about it. Here's what webmd says about it: 
This medication is used to treat a variety of skin conditions (e.g., eczema, dermatitis, allergies, rash).

I don't kid around - I've literally had paper cuts that have taken 4 weeks to heal because of reactions to creams that are supposed to aid healing but were counterproductive instead. When I got this cream, my gnarly 4 week old, and now-in-MUCH-worse-condition little cut was 90% better practically overnight. I call this little tube the Magic Sauce.


----------



## hln917 (May 9, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> LOL - many a time have I walked outta the house "revealing" what must look like domestic abuse, and was a little mortified after the realization. V neck line or short sleeves! Little do they know, I'm actually a slave at home :shock:
> 
> What I have is triamcinolone acetonide - OMG I just looked it up and it's not an antibiotic at all! It's a corticosteroid! I can't believe I never knew this. I guess it makes sense for me because I break out in eczema blisters whenever I put OTC antibiotic creams on my skin for even simple stupid cuts like paper cuts or bun scratches. I suppose once I have a steroid on my skin to deal with the blistering and rashes, my skin can properly concentrate on healing on its own. If this is the problem you have, you might want to ask about it. Here's what webmd says about it:
> This medication is used to treat a variety of skin conditions (e.g., eczema, dermatitis, allergies, rash).
> ...




Wow~ this is too funny.. I was recently diagnosed with eczema myself. The ointment prescribed is Halobetasol Propionate. I looked up the difference b/tw yours and this one. Yours is medium to strong potency and mine is super strong. (Probably b/c of my age) Within the last couple of years, I've noticed any burn or cut I get also takes awhile to heal.I'm alwaysquestioned by my colleagues at workwhy I always have a band-aid in a different spot every week.

I had to give up onone of those trial Tiger SchulmannKarate exercise class b/c I burned myself ironing my uniform and that's when I learn I was allergic to Neosporin and Bactroban. It literally took over2 months to heal and the instructor thought it was an amusing "story."

Yep this is my Magic Sauce and I never leave home without it!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 9, 2010)

Halobetasol is super potent, yeah! I have been using clobetasol propionate for years for eczema, which is in the same class as that. It does the job really well, but I don't like to go there unless I'm really itching like nuts. The thing with cuts for me is that if I do nothing to it but keep it clean, chances are it will heal, but slower than most people. If I take bad care of it, I'll regret it for weeks. When it's gone downhill, I tend go to with a milder steroid to help with the blistering because clobetasol makes the skin thinner which is counterproductive to the healing process.

I like to blast the swelling other symptoms of the eczema with hydrocortisone if it's swelling or if it's a bunny scratch, and then keep it clean, put a bandaid over it... I suppose now that I know the magic sauce has been a mild corticosteroid that's stronger than hydrocortisone all along, then the approach is the same, just a different drug! 

How recently did you get diagnosed? When I first got diagnosed and finally made my way up the drug tree to clobetasol, it was like finding heavenly relief! I NEVER left home without it! And my skin was so bad that all I could think about was the itchiness. Once I got over that initial hump, life was better. Over the years I learned to kind of work with my skin to prevent the symptoms so I didn't reach for it as much. I still go on vacation with it, no question about it. You never know when a change in climate will make the eczema go nuts!


----------



## hln917 (May 14, 2010)

It's been one of those day today! Took Shades to the vet this morning to have her front teeth trimmed. The vet said her molars were good and as long as we keep the front trimmed regularly, the molars will be fine. So that was good news. That's about as good as the day got. On the way home I get a phone call from work that I may have to go in. So here I am scrambling to go to the supermarket with Shades to getmore lettuce. I had to leave her in the car, which I don't like to do but I didn't have time to go home. (Idid leavethe windows open for her) Justas I pulled intomy driveway, work calls again to say stay home. Yay!! I hate to leave any of the buns after a vet visit so I was a bit nervous when I got called in. 

Good thing I stayed home because after an hour of being home, the girls decided, after 1 1/2 yearstogether, to rumble. I'm not sure who started it. By the time I ranupstairs, fur was flying all over the room and they were both jumping on each other. I separated them with a baby gate. After an hour they were both at the gate looking at each other so I felt bad and took the gate down. I was the hall monitor in the bunny room having an asthma attack.Cappy would go up to Shades to sniff her and Shades would pounce on her. After an hour I left them alone since all was quiet though they still sat apart at a distance. Every little noise I would run upstairs with Baci behind me. Talk about a good workout! Just as I thought all was fine in the Naughty household, I decided to clean and broke a mirror. Not good~ as I'm very superstitious. As I'm vacuuming, I hear more rumble. I run upstairs, they are now rolling around and I go to grab Shades while Cappy pounce and bit my hand b/c it got in the way. Yes it drew blood. As I'm holding Shades, she's putting up a fight and claw the infectedwound that I had on my chest. I have been keeping it covered b/c clothes irritate it so today I decided to leave it uncover and just wear a very low shirt. Well that backfired! I'm also taking antibiotic for it but may need a stronger dose. 

So now the girls are once again separated by a gate and I have to wait for hubby to come home before I can run out to do errands. I don't want to leave them alone. I really hope it's just a female temperamental issue and they will kiss and make up soon. I hope the bond isn't broken. Getting stressed just thinking about it.

I learned my lesson and will definitely take them _both _with me tothe vet next time. 

On another note, I'm volunteering at a Bunny Spa tomorrow so looking forward to that and I finally get to meet someone!



Shades on the way to the vet this morning~

Mommy where are we going and why do you drive like a grandma?







This place smells like cats and dogs! I don't like it mommy!


----------



## hln917 (May 14, 2010)

Can he get any more lazier????


----------



## kirbyultra (May 14, 2010)

LOL Kirby eats like that too!

I can't wait to meet you! Maybe Baci too


----------



## hln917 (May 16, 2010)

Today was Bunny Spa Day sponsored by Safe Haven Rabbit Rescue. It was also my first time volunteering. What a great experience for such a great cause. All the buns were so well behaved. I also finally had the pleasure to meet Kirby, Penny and their Slaves, Helen (Kirbyultra) and hubby. Kirby and Penny were the hit of the day. Everyone was amused how the couple has the matching one white paw. Yes they were meant for each other!

Hubby also bought my little Baci to the event. I was so proud of him. We haven't taken himon any car rides unless it's to the vet.He usuallybecome stressed, however hubby said he was eating his greens in the car and just chilling.At one point during the day, I look over and a twinge of jealously hit me. I seethis female (another volunteer) holding my baby with hubby standing next to her! Hubby's telling her how Baci is not very sociable and does not tolerate any strangers holding him. She was petting Baci and commented how relaxed he was b/c his ears were back. I found it amusing b/c that's actually Baci's PISSED OFF look!!:biggrin2: 

It was a long day and I was so anxious to come home to be with my babies now. Baci ran to the door to greet me when I walked in, such a great feeling. He's been so loving last night and this morning. Demanding attention and play time. So off I go to be chased by Baci..............


----------



## Myia09 (May 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh that picture is too cute!

Yeah..when ears are back..that usually means they are not happy! LOL.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 16, 2010)

Hehehe that lady just has no idea! 

I think it depends sometimes, and bun mom knows what their bunny is feeling. My buns often have their ears back when they are relaxed or feeling comfy and sleepy. I think Kirby was very comfy with you  Baci was probably upset though lol :X


----------



## hln917 (May 16, 2010)

Look what I got in the mail today! My girlfriend sent it as a surprise, coin purses. It is the cutest thing. Told her it wasmuch too nice to use. The one with Baci on it has been edited to cover the name.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 17, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## hln917 (May 17, 2010)

Bummer, my scratch wound still hasn't healed. Just finished the meds and the doctor wants me to go back this afternoon. He's surprised it's still infected. Unfortunately during the day I have to keep it covered b/c the clothes irritate it, however when I'm home and on weekends, I try to keep it uncovered but it still won't dry up. The way my body works~ I need double the dosage and the strongest prescription out there. He sounded more concern on how I received the scratch. Cappy scratches me all the time, however this time I inadvertly scratched over it therefore opening the wound. Keeping fingers crossed they willfind a healing solution!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 17, 2010)

Aw, that sucks. It's tough when it's in a bad spot. I had a scratch on my stomach from one of my buns hopping off my chest (I think it was Toby), and it took weeks to heal, got kind of nasty  

I hope your doctor gets this all resolved. I'm sure Bunny Spa Day didn't help!


----------



## hln917 (May 19, 2010)

I went back to the doctorMonday night and he wasn't happy with cut, it still wasn't healing. He prescribed Levaquin and Prednisone. He also suggested that I try to keep the cut uncovered as much as possible. In other words, wear bare minimal clothing. So I decided to take off today and tomorrow, a five day weekend! :bunnydance:More than happy to oblige by thedoctor's order! Sure the job wouldn't approveof bikini day!

Bunny Spa definitely didn't help it. Only b/c I when I was holding the buns, my shirt was pressing against the wound. However I wouldn't trade that experience, it was well worth it!

Good news, the girls are back together!! http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57682&forum_id=48

I was so nervous that they hadunbonded, but it looks like Shades wasn't feeling well and just didn't want to be bothered.

Sebastian's fine and now Baci's demanding my attention for more Bunny Nascar!


----------



## cheryl (May 19, 2010)

My goodness Helen..those purses are just the cutest things..i just love them!

Wow it's so good to hear that the girls are back together...what a nice feeling that must be for you..


----------



## hln917 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl,who would have thought an unbonding moment can cause so much stress!! B/l it or not, between running up and down the stairs at every single noise and worrying about them last weekend actually help me lose some weight! Well maybe 2 lb!:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (May 19, 2010)

Mommy's off and bored today so it's picture time!






Yay~Breakfast time!






What's that smell out there????








It's me girls, Mr. Baci. Can I come in and play???








Come on....Puleeze????






Go away you annoying one! This is an ALLGIRL room!






Grrrrr. It's him again!






"Show him your FANGS Shades, yeah that'll scare him away!"-Cappy






Mommy~ why don't they like me? And who's poop is that!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 19, 2010)

*hln917 wrote:*


>


Awww that's so sweet - I love the pics of Baci trying to get some girl lovin'  

Wow the infection must be bad to be on Levaquin and Prednisone. You're hitting it with the big guns so I'm glad you also have a few days off to complement it. Kudos to you for taking care of yourself!

About 5 summers ago I was wearing a skirt at work and there's this keyboard tray that was installed under my desk. I never use it so I shoved it as far under the desk as possible. I don't know how, but a piece of metal that held it up scraped across my knee and I had this nasty gash! That cut on my knee was about 3/4 inch long, and a month later, it was horribly infected and about double in size and 3x as wide, the immediate area around it was affected too. Multiple visits to the dermatologist... I was going almost every 4 days to make sure it wasn't getting worse too fast. It was an entirely uphill battle with this thing. It got the point where they got me local anesthesia and cut out a part of it to send to a lab in order to figure out which antibiotic to put me on (which, btw, was so bad because it wasn't healing and they made it BIGGER!). Luckily for me it was not a nasty bug, it was just a very bad, deep case of a common bacteria that is very infectious, complicated with eczema and it being on a joint, where the skin is constantly moving and stretching and hard to heal. 

I try to block out most of this ordeal because not only was it not healing, but every other silly cut or opening in my skin started to get infected by the same thing. My body was utterly unable to fight this off and every wound was getting infected, no matter how trivial the cut was. I was sooo miserable and I couldn't take any time off because I was killin' it at work. Eventually, I got pretty psychotic about it and with some very special bandage and a dozen different creams and drugs, the gash on my knee closed up and everything else healed after. 

Sooooo yeah, definitely take care of that LOL I never ever wish to relive the skin ordeal that I went through that summer ever again. My skin was so bad that I was embarrassed to go out in summer clothing. It was very uncomfortable 

BTW, did you get the emails I sent you yesterday?


----------



## Myia09 (May 19, 2010)

Cappachino is probably the cutest thing ever!!!!


----------



## hln917 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Myia, she is a cute little bugger. Especially funny watching her little chubby butt running up the stairs.

Wow Helen and I thought I was bad. Fortunately I've never had any facial skin problems. Everything is on the body. This time around the drugs are actually working! It's finally drying up, I also kept it uncovered today. Had to run to the store earlier for lettuce and wore a very low cut top with a sweater. I was freezing and flashing skin! I'm hoping the eczema clears up b/c summer arrives. My legs are so bad with scars. I don't wear shorts out, only around the house.


----------



## hln917 (May 19, 2010)

My poor Shades. As hubby was petting her, he realized she has 3 bite marks on her. Probably from last weekend when she was fighting with Cappuccino. She got her pretty good!Meanwhile I felt bad for Cappy b/c she was terrified of Shades yet she obviously defended herself just fine. We'll be keeping an eye on it and hopefully it'll heal quickly.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 19, 2010)

Keep a close eye on it and make sure the bites scab and fully heal. Don't want them to abscess!


----------



## cheryl (May 20, 2010)

Helen.. your bunnies are adorable as ever...I love looking at Cappucino's pictures though..she is one beautiful bunny..every time i see a picture of her i always go aww...


----------



## hln917 (May 20, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Helen.. your bunnies are adorable as ever...I love looking at Cappucino's pictures though..she is one beautiful bunny..every time i see a picture of her i always go aww...


Thanks Cheryl, that's a great compliment coming from someone who I think has the cutest lops out there! have to admit Cappuccino is a beautiful bunny. Love her two face, matches her personality!


----------



## hln917 (May 20, 2010)

So now that Helen (KirbyUltra) got me in the on-line shopping mode.  I've been contemplating about getting this new pet carrier. What do you guys think? Doubt hubby will like the color b/c he'll think it's too girly. I like that it has a top opening, easier to take them out.

http://http://www.bigappleherp.com/Pet-Cargo-Cabrio-Multifunctional-Pet-Carrier?sc=19&category=5006]http://www.bigappleherp.com/Pet-Cargo-Cabrio-Multifunctional-Pet-Carrier?sc=19&category=5006]http://http://www.bigappleherp.com/Pet-Cargo-Cabrio-Multifunctional-Pet-Carrier?sc=19&category=5006[/url]


----------



## kirbyultra (May 20, 2010)

That carrier sounds great. I like the top opening also. I find it really, really hard to get bunners in the side door kennel cab that I have. It's really hard to get them in and out so I usually detach the top to top-load them, but putting the thing back together is such a drag. If you remember me trying to put Kirby back into my kennel cab, it's always pretty awkward because the door's not on right or the top's not securely locked in...

I think if I were to get another carrier I'd get one that has the option to top load or side load, but I don't know if they make them like that. 

Are you planning on getting this so you can bring the girls together to the vet if necessary? I really love the feature where spilled food and such has a gutter to go to but I wonder what it is really -- I wish the site had more pics of what it looks like inside! I think it's pretty cool though.

This pet store I go to in manhattan for Oxbow pellets sold the Sherpa original bag, which I think is the same one you brought Baci in. They told me that airlines will only allow an approved SOFT carrier in-cabin. If the pet travels with cargo, it must be a HARD carrier like the one you posted. I didn't know that, but I guess it makes sense. The hard ones won't fit snugly under the seat, and you want the hard ones in cargo in case things move!


----------



## Myia09 (May 20, 2010)

That it one decked out carrier! I just have normal cat carriers and they work great, but man I would love that one! lol!


----------



## hln917 (May 20, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I think if I were to get another carrier I'd get one that has the option to top load or side load, but I don't know if they make them like that.





> I b/l this one has both top and front loader which is why I like it.





> Are you planning on getting this so you can bring the girls together to the vet if necessary?





> Yep, though the other is also big enough. I just think with 2 buns, I need a hard case.





> They told me that airlines will only allow an approved SOFT carrier in-cabin. If the pet travels with cargo, it must be a HARD carrier like the one you posted. I didn't know that, but I guess it makes sense. The hard ones won't fit snugly under the seat, and you want the hard ones in cargo in case things move!





> Unless it's a service animal, I b/l Continental is the only US airline that will allow rabbits in the cabin. They do allow hard case as long as it's a certain dimension. However I think the one above is a bit too big by about 3 inches. I would get another one if I ever needed to take a rabbit on the flight, but never in the cargo. How many service rabbits do you think I can get away with? :biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (May 20, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> That it one decked out carrier! I just have normal cat carriers and they work great, but man I would love that one! lol!


It's the Roll Royce carrier for rabbits! :biggrin2:They do have to travel in style also!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 20, 2010)

*hln917 wrote:*


> > Unless it's a service animal, I b/l Continental is the only US airline that will allow rabbits in the cabin. They do allow hard case as long as it's a certain dimension. However I think the one above is a bit too big by about 3 inches. I would get another one if I ever needed to take a rabbit on the flight, but never in the cargo. How many service rabbits do you think I can get away with? :biggrin2:


Girl, you know I would get away with all 3. My heart starts to race, blood pressure shoots up, and I can't see straight as soon as I don't have my 3 service rabbits. My body is incapable of functioning unless it is busy serving them all!


----------



## hln917 (May 20, 2010)

Ha! And that's when we deem you "unfit" to travel!:biggrin2::biggrin2:

Actually I was thinking to use that excuse if I ever had to go "rescue" any rabbits. It'll just be a different rabbit everytime.


----------



## hln917 (May 20, 2010)

ARRGG!!! This is why I hate ignorance! How could anyone mistreat this beautiful creature. My girlfriend picked her up from someone last week who foreclosed on their house and couldn't afford to keep her. The poor thing was starving, herfur all matted and covered in peep and poop. She was living in a cage no bigger than her. She doubt she was everletout of the cage. Unfortunately she doesn't know anything about her, if she's spayed or her age. She looks like a Lionhead but could be an Angora since they had to shave most of herfur off. She's bringing her over here tomorrow to get more hay and pellets. I wish I had the room for her. I'll probably post this in the Rescue Me section. I don't trust Craigslist.


----------



## hln917 (May 21, 2010)

We had a little visitor tonight. My girlfriend bought Yeti over to the house. (The original name was Snowball but she wanted to change it so we decided on Yeti.) Such a beautiful bun!I think it'san Angora. Hubby decided to play barber and cut more of the matted hair. As he was trimming her, she became a boy! We also trimmed his overgrown nails. He previous owner didn't bother with any of the grooming.Amazes me how they owned such a beautiful rabbit yet neglected to care for it. He still seems young, so happybeing out and exploring. Hewasn't afraid of us, just didn't like tobepicked up.Little bugger even ran up and nipped me in the thigh!

So now I'm in trouble~ in the short amount of time he was here, I fell in love with him. I'm torn, we don't have the extra room and I don't think he's neutered yet. Hubby said no but I know he was falling for him also. I'm trying to convince my girlfriend to keep him, since I know she'll also give him a great home.Her hubby is also saying no, they have too many animals in the house.I told her we'll both have to work on the spouses. So I don't thinkI'll be posting himin the Rescue Me sectionjust yet!

Shades was nothappywith the new smellonceshe came downstairs. I think it confused her andherJekyll and Hydeside came out, she started chasingCappy again terrifying the poor girl.However once they went back upstairs to their room, all was fine, she stretched out while Cappy groomed her. 

Nowoff to figure a way how to get Yeti here.......


----------



## hln917 (May 21, 2010)

Perhaps I spoke too soon. I hear Shades chasing Cappy upstairs. I'm about to separate them with the gate again tonight. Not sure why Shades is acting up again.:?


----------



## hln917 (May 23, 2010)

So I think it was definitely Yeti's scent that drove Shades to terrorize poor Cappy. We noticed she was only chasing her when they came downstairs. So I scrubbed the floors down yesterday and the one spot I missed by the fireplace where Yeti peed is where Shades is now leaving her marking!:shock: Bummer, I was really hoping to have Yetivisit again next weekend but I doubt hubby will allow it knowing it may stress her out again. 

Back to work tomorrow after 5 days off. Yuck~ but at least my wound is drying up nicely. The medicationsare finallyworking. It was great being home and sleeping in till 6am. The one thing I'm going to miss is my baby Baci! He loves it when we'rehome, sometimes I swear he's a dog, he just follows us all over the house. And if we're not paying attention, he'll come up and scratch our feet to remind us to look down. I only work 4 days a week but even that's too long to be away from home. It's funny how a couple of rabbits changed my life. I used to go out after work shopping or dinner with friends. Now all I want to do is anxiously come home to my buns. 

Did some yard work today. Finally get to bring all my statues out, 5 rubbermaid containers full! The neighborhood knows us as the rabbit couple. All the property on the street has a name, (the neighborhood is very old) our is supposedly Frog Hollow, but I told them I'm changing it to Bun Hollow!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 23, 2010)

Aww what cute statues!! Did you get them at the store next to Country Pet or somewhere else? It's so cool that everyone knows you're the rabbit couple  

Buns have such a special pull, don't they? I'm the same way. I was a wreck the first time hubby and I went on vacation and left them at home with my brother. A lot of times I would just rather spend a quiet evening with my babies than go out. I've never heard other pet owners have that kind of feeling except bun owners.


----------



## Myia09 (May 23, 2010)

Yeti is so adorable!

And I love all your figurines..I want to start up but I have no backyard


----------



## Tofu (May 24, 2010)

OMG. Yeti.. that bunny is GORGEOUS. :heartbeat:

You also have amazing bun-sculptures! .. I want to do that when I own my own place!! My fav. is the one with the bunny popping out of a hole in the ground.


----------



## hln917 (May 24, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Aww what cute statues!! Did you get them at the store next to Country Pet or somewhere else? It's so cool that everyone knows you're the rabbit couple


No, I think they are mostly indoor statues, though I have plenty of those also. Most of them were from Marshalls, Home Good, TJ Maxx, and Lowes.


----------



## hln917 (May 24, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Yeti is so adorable!
> 
> And I love all your figurines..I want to start up but I have no backyard



You don't know how bad I want Yeti now......

Myia, you don't need a backyard, I have them in the house also!:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (May 24, 2010)

*Tofu wrote: *


> OMG. Yeti.. that bunny is GORGEOUS. :heartbeat:
> 
> You also have amazing bun-sculptures! .. I want to do that when I own my own place!! My fav. is the one with the bunny popping out of a hole in the ground.


That's my fav also. The chipmunks and squirrels can't figure it out! LOL!


----------



## hln917 (May 29, 2010)

Baci is such adaddy's boy. He is so attached to my husband. Hubby will not be happy if he knew I was sharing this. I was looking for Baci this morning, calling all over for him. Hubby walks out of the bathroom and I tell him I can't find him. Sure enough he turns around and Baci is following right out the bathroom! Such a cute site. Next they'll both be grooming themselves in front of the mirror!:biggrin2:



Pics of my sleepy Baci~


----------



## kirbyultra (May 30, 2010)

Great picture update! Baci has such handsome eyes!


----------



## MILU (May 30, 2010)

Your rabbits are sooo cute!! I'd totally vote for "Bun Hollow" instead of "Frog Hollow". Buns have far more lovers (and slaves, hehe) than frogs!
Your "naughty clan" rocks!


----------



## MILU (May 30, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> ilar to the girls, at least 2 levels so he has more room during the evening.Â Â [/color]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now THIS is what my bun calls a home!!! I guess this is the most beautiful bunny house I've seen so far! Can I be your rabbit, too? LOL just joking, but this rabbit house is amazing! I'd buy one for my bun if they sold it in my country.... 

* I was reading the story of how you found your buns and I even cried. Thank God there are good people - you - who care about the lives of these sweet animals, and saved them! They're all so nice and pure. I guess even the snake found at your home was kept alive? I praise your attitude, animals are all good. They only attack those who attack them, or invade their homes. It's great to know how happy you and your buns are!

:angelandbunny:


----------



## hln917 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for reading Vivian! 

We actually got the girls'"house" from another bun person. It was custom made by her father. I'm trying to convince my hubby to build a similar one for Baci. B/l it or not, since we moved the girls upstairs, they only go into their "house" to use the litter pan so I think it's a waste. I wanted to let Baci inherit the house since he's still caged during the evening but hubby doesn't want to take the girls home away from them. So if you're handy, you can try building one also for Milu!


----------



## hln917 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks to Helen, (Kirbyultra) the buns have taken over my living room! I copied her idea of getting a concrete forming tube for them to play in. I was afraid they wouldn't fit in the 8 inch and get stuck in the opening so I got the 10 inch instead. Well now hubby decided to rearrange the "playground" and this is what we have. They all love it!















We're giving up more living space to them, but that's ok, as long as they're happy right?


----------



## hln917 (May 31, 2010)

Unfortunately I have to work today and a perfect way to kill time~ on my blog. It's actually very quiet, a typical holiday weekend.Nice and calm before the storm hits and I'm sure it will be chaos tonight as we're supposed to get some thunderstorm later on. At least I'll be home by then! I'm missing my buns right now. That is the hardest part about leaving for work on a Monday morning.A sales rep for a large pet food companyonce told me they had anoffice down south where on certain days, the employees are encouraged to bring their pets to work. I want that job thoughI don't think I would ever get any work done! I can just picture my buns taking turns coming to work with me and flopping right beside my computer! :biggrin2:

So only another 4 1/2 to go before I leave work..........


----------



## kirbyultra (May 31, 2010)

Helen, great job surrendering the living room to the buns! I gave up mine a long time ago  The Cottontail Cottage and the Tropicana Juice box are permanent fixtures in the living room here! 

The 10" tube looks great! I'm sure they would have fit in the 8" though. Burrows are meant to be kind of snug for the bun so they wouldn't mind it either way! Even Penny comfortably fits in the 8" hehe!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those pictures of Baci are just adorable...he is one gorgeous bunny..


----------



## MILU (Jun 2, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> Why is it that when someone hears that you have a pet other than a cat or dog, inappropriate comments are necessary?Â  We don't have any kids, our rabbits are our kids.Â  Do we make comments about your children?Â  No ~ so please refrain from saying anything negativeÂ about my children unless you want to tell me how adorable they are.Â  A while back, we had a power outage and my co-worker invitedÂ us to stay with her which I thought was very nice, UNTIL..... I jokingly said my rabbits will be coming with me.Â  Her comment, "That's fine, my husband love rabbit stew!"Â  Well she has 2 cats which she adores, so my comeback: (and I apologize beforehand, I don't mean to offend anyone)Â  "Well you know, in my culture, we consider cats to be a delicacy!"Â  She was horrified by my comment.Â  Needless to say, her invitation was rescinded quickly.Â  Perhaps now she'll think before she speak!
> [/font][/color]
> 
> Â




Ha ha - great comeback! I thought I was the only one passing through that. People ALWAYS think my rabbit is food. I try to explain, "HE'S A PET, not food". They get surprised when they ask and I say my bun is more affectionate than dogs are, and think I'm exaggerating when I say that if I don't hold my bun, he'll jump on my lap; if I walk, he follows me wherever I go; if I close the door, he scratches it to come in...
Once a lady taught me how to skin a rabbit for cooking (while I was holding my baby bunny!!) - that's why I don't take him out much.


----------



## Kitty88 (Jun 2, 2010)

> hln917 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that when someone hears that you have a pet other than a cat or dog, inappropriate comments are necessary?Â  We don't have any kids, our rabbits are our kids.Â  Do we make comments about your children?Â  No ~ so please refrain from saying anything negativeÂ about my children unless you want to tell me how adorable they are.Â  A while back, we had a power outage and my co-worker invitedÂ us to stay with her which I thought was very nice, UNTIL..... I jokingly said my rabbits will be coming with me.Â  Her comment, "That's fine, my husband love rabbit stew!"Â  Well she has 2 cats which she adores, so my comeback: (and I apologize beforehand, I don't mean to offend anyone)Â  "Well you know, in my culture, we consider cats to be a delicacy!"Â  She was horrified by my comment.Â  Needless to say, her invitation was rescinded quickly.Â  Perhaps now she'll think before she speak!
> ...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 2, 2010)

Ugh, oh my god. People make me so mad when they make those comments. It just goes to show you how stupid some people can be, and utterly rude & insensitive.

I'm Chinese -- I would have told him "that's funny because in MY country, we eat dogs. They taste great! Not like chicken at all!" 

Give me a freakin' break! GRR!

P.S. I don't eat... dogs...lol


----------



## hln917 (Jun 3, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Helen, great job surrendering the living room to the buns! I gave up mine a long time ago  The Cottontail Cottage and the Tropicana Juice box are permanent fixtures in the living room here!
> 
> The 10" tube looks great! I'm sure they would have fit in the 8" though. Burrows are meant to be kind of snug for the bun so they wouldn't mind it either way! Even Penny comfortably fits in the 8" hehe!



Actually the Cottontail Cottage is next! I'll probably pick up an 8"tube and swap this one out for the girls room. It's so fun to watch them run in and out of it. Cappy's already tearing up the paper on the inside of the tube.

Baci thanks you Cheryl!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> When I took Chloe to Dr. Stanzione's office, I was in the waiting room and I let her out onto my lap first thing since she HATES her carrier. This old man was waiting for the other vet to look at his dog, and he couldn't take his eyes off of her. I have to admit, I was expecting a compliment on my pretty girl. I get them all the time whenever I have her out, so when people stare at her, I tend to expect "Oh, she's so beautiful!" or something along those lines. This old guy looks at her and goes "Excuse me, but is that your pet?" Pretty stupid question to ask someone kissing a rabbit if you ask me, but I responded yes. "That is so funny. You know, I EAT rabbits. They're good, too! Like dark meat."




I think people likethe reactions of the "shock" factor. Even my friends now know NEVER to talk about rabbits in a negative manner. I'm really surprised you encountered such a mean spirited person at the vet's office! I'm glad your boyfriend said something. Myhusband probably would have decked him. I'll let you know if I seethe idiot during my visit next week. He will hear a mouthful from me!Iwilluse Helen's (Kirbyultra) comment, then file a complaint with the vet.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 3, 2010)

So we decided to have Shades' incisor extracted. Since last Nov, she began having dental issues. Her incisors needed to be trimmed every 4 weeks and her molars every 12 weeks. The vet we used was using the clipping method which I now learn can be dangerous. After the last episode, I decided to now switch vets. The next option was to have it filed down properly using a dremel tool. However do I want to subject her to more stressevery 4 weeks with anesthesia? Thanks to Kitty and Helen (Kirbyultra), I scheduled an appointment with Dr. Gil Stanzione,who has a very good reputation with rabbits, next Friday. Only downside is the drive to his office is at least 1 1/2 hour from here. I have to drop her and Cappy off at 9:30am and pick them up later in the afternoon around 4pm. I'll be packing my entertainment bag to keep me occupied up there; laptop, book, knitting, ipod. No sense in driving home. Their is the mall but not a good idea to shop with an impending bill that'll probably be a week's salary! (That's ok, hubby and I will live on greens also!)

Shade's normal trimming was scheduled for today. I just checked her incisors, they are getting a bit long but she's still ableto pick up food. I'm hoping it'll hold off and not growing anymore till I get her in next week. Otherwise I'm prepared to make mash for her during the week.


----------



## MILU (Jun 3, 2010)

Good luck to Shade!!! I hope it goes well, keep us posted. By the way, where do I find a boyfriend who will stand for my rabbit? Those aren't many nowadays. Well, not on this end of the planet...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 4, 2010)

So I take it that Dr. Stanzione is ok with taking in Cappy along with Shades for the procedure so that their bond doesn't suffer? He's so great, isn't he? 

I wish you luck!!! Hope all goes flawlessly and Shades won't have to go through this stuff so often anymore. You're such a great bunny mom, spending all day out just to get them to a reputable vet. :hug1


----------



## Kitty88 (Jun 4, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> *Kitty88 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > When I took Chloe to Dr. Stanzione's office, I was in the waiting room and I let her out onto my lap first thing since she HATES her carrier. This old man was waiting for the other vet to look at his dog, and he couldn't take his eyes off of her. I have to admit, I was expecting a compliment on my pretty girl. I get them all the time whenever I have her out, so when people stare at her, I tend to expect "Oh, she's so beautiful!" or something along those lines. This old guy looks at her and goes "Excuse me, but is that your pet?" Pretty stupid question to ask someone kissing a rabbit if you ask me, but I responded yes. "That is so funny. You know, I EAT rabbits. They're good, too! Like dark meat."
> ...


----------



## hln917 (Jun 4, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Good luck to Shade!!! I hope it goes well, keep us posted. By the way, where do I find a boyfriend who will stand for my rabbit? Those aren't many nowadays. Well, not on this end of the planet...




Thanks!

You'd be surprised how many guys melt froma simple rabbit kiss.My buns have a better chance of getting away with things when it comes to the husband,me I would need to come up with explanations!

You'll find your Prince Charming one day


----------



## hln917 (Jun 4, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> So I take it that Dr. Stanzione is ok with taking in Cappy along with Shades for the procedure so that their bond doesn't suffer? He's so great, isn't he?
> 
> I wish you luck!!! Hope all goes flawlessly and Shades won't have to go through this stuff so often anymore. You're such a great bunny mom, spending all day out just to get them to a reputable vet. :hug1



Yep when I asked, the receptionist said absolutely and they'll keep them both together except during the procedure of course. I'm hoping Shades won't be as stressed with Cappy there. Cappy, however is a different story, she'll go completely nuts as she is very unsociable! Ithink I'llschedule a check up for her also since she's already there.

Thanks for the well wishes. After hearing from Kitty, Cindy and yourself about Dr. Stanzione, I feel very comfortable that she will be in good hands. Also when I Google him, it's all about his work with rabbits, so that's very reassuring. The things we do for our kids.

I just realized that it's on a Friday, I hope I don't get stuck with the shore traffic over the Tappan Zee Bridge. Ugh!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 4, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *hotmaildeal wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Good luck to Shade!!! I hope it goes well, keep us posted. By the way, where do I find a boyfriend who will stand for my rabbit? Those aren't many nowadays. Well, not on this end of the planet...
> ...


Wow, me too. Toby ruins the blanket? Ok. I spill tea on the carpet. "GASP! Why? Why were you drinking tea on the carpet?"


----------



## hln917 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> > You know, I think the weirdest part was that the reason he was there was because his dog had an abscess on her back. At one point the vet had to open the wound, the dog was literally screaming, and the guy was just sitting there leaning out of the door, staring at me and Chloe!
> > There was another girl there with two bunnies, and she like made eye contact with me over weirdo's shoulder. What a jerk.
> >
> > And yeah, when it comes to dating a pet crazed person, my boyfriend's pretty awesome. He's even woke up early on his days off just to drive me and Aiden to his vet.



Wow, I think I would have freaked hearing my dog scream! Poor thing. 

We were at pet store last year in PA. They hada couple of rabbits for sale. This lady was there with her child probably no more than 3 or 4. We were all looking at the rabbits and the mother said to her child, "Look rabbits, mmmm.... yummy. Mommy loves to eat rabbits." My husband and I were mortified! I tookhis handand gently push him toward the exit b/c I could see he was getting ready to say something to her and I did not want to upset the child. 

Sounds like you have an awesome boyfriend!


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ugh I am so thankful James is also good with the pets. I can't stand people who are seemigly unattached.

I am still working on however entering petsmart, ect ect without correcting people or giving advice. I must seem like a butt 

But your boyfriend is seriously amazing! I would have said, "You know what? I eat dog! Taste just like chicken!"

What a butt-hole to say that.


----------



## Kitty88 (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL, why did I make that post so weird? 

Matt proved to be even more of a willing accomplice tonight when he picked me up from work and helped me rescue King Federigo Pesce de Tonno. He even drove down our main street slowly so none of the water would splash out. XD

Good luck with Dr. Stanzione! I'll be looking forward to hearing about that, since I have to schedule Chloe for her spay soon. >.<


----------



## hln917 (Jun 7, 2010)

I just realized that Shades appt is on Friday and I'll be riding with the Pocono traffic on the way home. So the 1 1/2 ride may end up being a couple of hours longer.So now it's scheduled for Thur instead and I'll just have totake the day off from work. (Hubby and I save all our vacation days for the buns.) Her incisor is getting a bit long now so it actually works out better a day earlier. She's still ok eating on her own. I just spoke to the local rabbit shelter and she's also heard great things about Dr. Stanzione, so I feel more comfortable. 

I had to run out yesterday to get another carrier in case I have to separate them on the way home. I didn't get the Cabrio that I wanted. I like the idea of the top and side opening but I think a soft sided one would be better for the long car ride. I picked up the Sherpa large carrier which also has the top opening. I'm a bithesitant about taking them alone for the long drive. Their will be 3 nervous females in the car that day!

Hubby had a scare yesterday morning. He thought he heard a noise upstairs and went to check on the girls. Both were sleeping out on the landing. Shades woke up when she saw him, Cappy was just stretched out sleeping. He went in to check the bedrooms and on the way out, Cappy still hasn't moved which is very unusual for her, she's the skittish one and now Shades head is on top of Cappy's. Hubby became alarmed. He saw that she was breathing but didn't move. He nudged her, nothing. He nudged harder, she rolled on her side. He then picked her up and she was limp. He started calling her name now dreading the worst. After a couple of minutes, Cappy opened her eyes, looked at her surroundings and went ballistic trying to get down. Apparently she was in a deep sleep. Little bugger almost made me a widow by giving hubby a heart attack! I have to admit, I'm glad it was hubby who experienced it b/c I would have screamed down the house!:shock:

Here are some pictures after theyboth finally woke up. Shades is so dark, you can hardly see her. Then again they were taken from my cell phone.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 7, 2010)

OH... my... goodness! That is *terrifying*! If that were any of my buns, I'm SURE they'd be without a mom. I have "heard" that buns get into that deep a sleep but really thought it was an urban legend. Surely a prey animal wouldn't... but I guess it does happen! You must have a lovely home that they feel really great in for Cappy to sleep so well. 

Good luck with everything at the vet's (to and from as well!). I won't be here for it, but I will be keeping up with everyone's blogs! Be back in a couple weeks


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 7, 2010)

Kinobe has done that to me a couple times..I swear! But yes so terrifying! I can't imagine!

But what a cuties!


----------



## ariusshadow (Jun 7, 2010)

I've had a few animals pull that sort of thing on me, but never a rabbit. I've had a friend's dog, a rat, and a cat do that to me. So maybe I wouldn't have panicked so much knowing the animals like to mess with me like that. xD


----------



## MILU (Jun 8, 2010)

They're SO sweet! Best of luck on Friday!!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 9, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> OH... my... goodness! That is *terrifying*! If that were any of my buns, I'm SURE they'd be without a mom. I have "heard" that buns get into that deep a sleep but really thought it was an urban legend. Surely a prey animal wouldn't... but I guess it does happen! You must have a lovely home that they feel really great in for Cappy to sleep so well.
> 
> Good luck with everything at the vet's (to and from as well!). I won't be here for it, but I will be keeping up with everyone's blogs! Be back in a couple weeks



Cappy is a legend herself. Hubby said she'll probably end up living a long life _after_ we're gone!

Couple of week???? Wow, enjoy your vacation!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 9, 2010)

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> I've had a few animals pull that sort of thing on me, but never a rabbit. I've had a friend's dog, a rat, and a cat do that to me. So maybe I wouldn't have panicked so much knowing the animals like to mess with me like that. xD


I'm sorry Ari, not to be insensitive, but I had to laugh to hear thatyour rat pulled that on you? I can just picture it!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 9, 2010)

:bunnyhug:Cappy and Shades says Thank you Myia and Vivian!


----------



## ariusshadow (Jun 9, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *ariusshadow wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've had a few animals pull that sort of thing on me, but never a rabbit. I've had a friend's dog, a rat, and a cat do that to me. So maybe I wouldn't have panicked so much knowing the animals like to mess with me like that. xD
> ...


Yes, yes. My last rat, Nyota, pulled that on me. She was asleep in her igloo, as usual. But I needed to clean the cage. So like an obnoxious cleaning lady, I rapped on the igloo to get her to wake up. No answer, as usual. I lifted the igloo, and she's out like a light. I poke her. Usually, I'd have been bit for such a travesty! But she stayed asleep. Breathing, but no response. I start freaking out and pick her up, and she's laying limp in my arms. By this point, I figured it was over. And she was gone. But just as I start admitting to myself it's over... CHOMP! She gets me good right on my hand. Little stinker jumps off my hand and scurries into her cage as if the whole ordeal was my fault. Ha! I love animals.


----------



## MILU (Jun 9, 2010)

You're welcome. Keep us posted!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 9, 2010)

14 hours to go before Shades gets her surgery. However a new problem arises. Seems she's losing her fur on both sides. I just saw her pulling her fur, almost as if she's gong thru a false pregnancy. I'm really hoping it's not a serious health issue. I called the vet this afternoon to let them know and they will run sometest and blood work prior to the dental work. The appointment is at 9am, meaning I would have to leave the house no later than 6:30 to anticipate traffic along the way. Hubby just told me he'll be leaving the house at 4:30am. Bummer, I was hoping he can help me round up the girls. We tested the new carrier tonight and it's large enough for both to move around and be comfortable. We're leaving it on the floor sothe girls can get used to going in and out of it. Yay~ the divas approves!

I'vebeen packing the last 2 hours. You would think I'm running away with the girls. I have an additional carrier, a litter pan, plastic bags, (in case they have an accident in the carrier so I can wrap the liner in it) a fleecepillowcase to go over the plastic bag, hay, pellets with their bowl, mash pellet with pumpkin, Critical Care and finally some treats!

For myself, I have the Breaking Dawn book, laptop, ipod, myknitting andthe directionsto Starbuck and Panera Bread for the free wi-fi. Hopefully it'll keep me busy for at least 8 hours. Since the ride is about 85 miles away, it'll be a waste of time to come home. Their is also the mall nearby. However since it's in NY, I refuse to pay tax for clothes and shoes. Guess I can always just window shop. 

I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck and hoping my phone does not ring unless it's time to pick them up. I just decided to set the vet's number to a different ring tone so I don't freak out with every call.

Wish us luckray: and I'll keep you posted during the day tomorrow!


----------



## MILU (Jun 9, 2010)

I surely wish you the best of luck, my thoughts will be with you! 
Do you think Shades may be pregnant? Baby bunnies are soooooo cute!!! :hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts


----------



## hln917 (Jun 9, 2010)

Not unless it's Immaculate Conception!

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 9, 2010)

That's really smart, Helen, to set the vet's # to a different ring tone. I'm like that too -- when I'm expecting a call, I dive for the phone even when it hasn't run. Sometimes it rings in my mind when I hear some background noise and think it's my ring tone lol

It's pretty weird that Shades is pulling out fur. I saw her infirmary thread and saw the pics. I'm no expert as I've never actually seen a pregnant doe, but I didn't think does pulled fur out of their sides to nest. Shades doesn't hang out outside does she? How could she have even gotten fur mites? Pretty weird.

Breaking Dawn is the 4th book right? I think it's possibly least fave of the series... I started reading the new novella but I didn't finish reading it on the plane. It's ok so far. You're certainly well prepared!!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 10, 2010)

It's set to the Six Flag theme song.:biggrin2:

Breaking Dawn is the last book, I've been saving it until Eclipse the movie comes out. That's how I time reading the series. The last time I read Eclipse, I was right at the end and on a flight home. The pilot comes over the intercom and tell us we're circling b/c of air traffic. Normally I would be anxious toget home,I wasfine b/c I wasinto the book, than when he tellsus we're landing I'm thinking NO!!! I'm just getting to the good part! I can't b/l you didn't finish the book during that longflight. Did you sleep during the rest of the way? I'm not a good flier. The last time I was there, I kept waking up every hour and all I saw on the map was we're still over the Pacific Ocean, I'm thinking "Ok, Captain~time for super sonic lightspeed."

Shades never been outside except to go to the vet.None of the buns are outside, I take Baci for a walksometimes down the driveway but I carry him.The only thing I can think of is Yeti butShades had the sameissuein March and the last vet said she was going thru a false pregnancy, the fur grew backbut now it started again. I'm just hoping she's ok.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 10, 2010)

So I've been up since 4am now trying to get everything packed and all the buns set. I fed the girls early so they can go potty before the long ride, they're not happy they can't go back upstairs. Baci is giving me the evil look b/c he's late in coming out. I was a bit miffed at the husband b/c as I'm scrambling to get everything ready, he's on the computer checking email and on FB! He finally gets the hintand helps me vacuum the floor. Think I'm all set to go. Actually would be nice if I put on some clothes before I walk out the door. 

If anyone is reading this, please send good wishes for Shades. I'll probably be on line all morning if I can find free wi-fi!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 10, 2010)

Wishing you good luck! 

I read all of the Twilight books in pretty quick secession. I read them so fast that I think I didn't remember how the series started by the time I finished the last book lol. I haven't seen the movies because I didn't want to ruin my own image of the story. In my mind, this beautiful family of vamps is already ingrained in my imagination. I don't want to ruin it by having a human play the role, you know? I think I'd like to preserve what I think is "forever beautiful."

I started to read the novella in the Club, but realized that I wouldn't be able to read it w/o a live internet connection :grumpyMy friend then found a PDF file with the novella already sorta pirated (lol). I slept on the plane a bit and watched some other stuff on the plane... I just didn't feel like reading I guess! I did spend hours organizing my video collection of my bunnies LOL. I have a really hard time sleeping when flying. Occassionally I konk out but it's usually only for an hour or two. I woke up and the flight map still said 8 hours to go -- Bummer!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm sitting in the parking lot with the girls. Got here an hr early. I obviously left the house too early. I was so happy to finally see some traffic but it was only for 15 min.. Made a mistake of having coffee on the ride up. The drive here wasn't too bad, mainly hiway. I even drove the speed limit, not 1 mile over. I'm very cautious whenever the buns are in the car. The girls were very good during the ride. Getting them both in the carrier was fairly simple. The top opening in the carrier made a big difference. Poor Cappy gave me this look like I was taking them somewhere and givin them away. It was a sad desperate look that broke my heart. I would never give up any of my babies. The office is open now so here we go with all our luggage!


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw Cappucino must of been heartbreakingly cute!

Good luck!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Aw Cappucino must of been heartbreakingly cute!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Myia!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 10, 2010)

I just had a scare! My phone just rang and it was the vet's office. It's only 12:30pm and I was told she wouldn't be ready till 3pm. You can imagine how scared I was. I did not want to pick up and my heart was pounding when I heard the receptionist's voice. She called to say they were ready to be picked up and everything is fine. :bunny18I'm going to get my girls now and go home. Will update in a couple of hours!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 10, 2010)

Hooray!!! Thank goodness everything is fine


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 10, 2010)

What did the vet say about Shades' fur?


----------



## MILU (Jun 10, 2010)

It's great to know everything is fine. I was praying for Shades.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 11, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> It's great to know everything is fine. I was praying for Shades.


Thanks Vivian.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 11, 2010)

I was so scared from the call that when I arrived at the vet'soffice I was in tears. They assured me she was fine and brought them out immediately. Poor Shades was so out of it and Cappy, the protector was shielding her from me. Fortunately the car ride home was uneventful, Shades was more alert which I thought was a good sign. Once we arrived home, Shades ran straight to the potty. She's been upstairs in her hidey box all afternoon. We've been checking on her every 30 mins. I was getting concerned, she hasn't eaten anything. I'm sure she's still in pain. The vet said it may be 48 hours before she eating normal again. 

Hubby just went upstairs to check and she was in the potty. She took some apple treat from him and had some mash (grounded wet pellets with pumpkin) he also hand fed her pellets. This is going to be the longest 48 hours! I'm just happy she ate something tonight. 

Now back to the check up. I think they must have thought I was nuts when I walked in with 2 carriers,a litter pan and a shopping bag full of supplies.I have to thankboth Kitty andKirby's Helen as I really like Dr. Stanzione. Both girls passed the health inspection. Surprisingly Shades is an ounce heavier than Cappy at 5.2. Hedidn't find any evidence of fur mites in Shades but he did say the skin scraping sometimes will not show mites if they are burrowed deep in her skin. So as a precaution, she was given a dose of Revolution. He still thinks it's from a behavioral problem. 

When it was Cappy's turn, I mentioned she was the wild one. He was amused waiting for the "attack". Of course the little bugger decides to be on her best behavior and proved her mommy a liar. She even stayed still when he trimmed her nails! Thisis the same girl who gave mommy a nasty scratch. Ok, I have to admit I was very proud of Cappy today, such agood girl. She was very protective of her sister.

Finally, I was pleasantly surprised when presented with the invoice. Even with Cappy's checkup, the cost was much lower than what we expected!


Cappy and Shades having breakfast prior to the vet visit













On way to the vet.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so glad that Dr. Stanzione and his office treated the girls so well! Relieved to hear Shades is doing well postop. I have been thinking about her!

I saw your post to the NYC Buns group and was worrying whether you got Shades' post-op eating question squared away. Poor girl. I am sure she will bounce back after 48 hours though. I take it that the good slave in you has burned up some vacation days to look after the princess? :biggrin2:

So glad that she was given some Revolution. Honestly, there's virtually no significant side effect of Revolution but given Shades' extraction in conjunction, it's best to let the vet decide the best course of action. I think it could be behavioral too, only because if they did contract mites from Yeti or elsewhere (unlikely to begin with first of all) then it ought to be present in both girls and you don't see any symptoms in Cappy. Anyway better safe than sorry when the risk is so low with the drug. 

And the girls are not fighting after being out for a day together right?


----------



## MILU (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, if Shades used the bathroom as she got home, she's really fine. After MILU has a procedure done to file his teeth (under anesthesia) it takes days before he can do his droppings again... poor bun. 
So Shades had teeth pulled? How many? Is she eating well already?


----------



## hln917 (Jun 11, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I'm so glad that Dr. Stanzione and his office treated the girls so well! Relieved to hear Shades is doing well postop. I have been thinking about her!





> Thanks for thinking of her all the way out there! I do like Dr. Stanzione and scheduled an appointment for Baci next month.





> I saw your post to the NYC Buns group and was worrying whether you got Shades' post-op eating question squared away. Poor girl. I am sure she will bounce back after 48 hours though.





> I couldn't get on this site last nite and I was desperate but then she ate a little when hubby hand fed her some mash and pellets. See how we rely on this site for help!





> I take it that the good slave in you has burned up some vacation days to look after the princess? :biggrin2:





> Yes I have 4 weeks and I give them 3! :biggrin2:





> So glad that she was given some Revolution. Honestly, there's virtually no significant side effect of Revolution but given Shades' extraction in conjunction, it's best to let the vet decide the best course of action. I think it could be behavioral too, only because if they did contract mites from Yeti or elsewhere (unlikely to begin with first of all) then it ought to be present in both girls and you don't see any symptoms in Cappy. Anyway better safe than sorry when the risk is so low with the drug.





> If it is mites, I really doubt it was Yeti since she had this prior to Yeti coming here. The hair grew back. Dr. Stanzione said it could have came from the hay.





> And the girls are not fighting after being out for a day together right?





> Shades did chase her out of the hidey box yesterday. I think Cappy annoyed her but no fighting.........then again she's been on drugs and probably not up for it. Hubby said at least she has not teeth now to hurt Cappy.:shock:


----------



## hln917 (Jun 11, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Wow, if Shades used the bathroom as she got home, she's really fine. After MILU has a procedure done to file his teeth (under anesthesia) it takes days before he can do his droppings again... poor bun.
> So Shades had teeth pulled? How many? Is she eating well already?



Shades has gone to the bathroom a couple times but I don't think she's "out of the woods" yet. 

They pulled 4 incisors and she eating very sparingly.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 11, 2010)

Such a stressful day that I'm developing a headache, something that I rarely get. We gave Shades her dose of pain med and antibiotic this morning. She ate some oats, a little mash and a small piece of apple treat. Than she had a small piece of banana this afternoon and 3 pellets. She was so out of it allday.I was checking on her every 30 minutes going up and down the stairswith the food and beingunsuccessful. Told hubby when he came home we'll have to syringe some CC for her since she wouldn't eat it on her own. 


Hubby came home and we gave her the 2nd dose of meds about a hour ago. I just heard a noise and went up to check on them. She's eating pellets on her own!!!!! Yay!!! I sent hubby up to see the greatest site and now she's in the potty!!! Well that made my night! Keeping my fingers crossed my girl is on her way to recovery.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm glad she's eating on her own!! Does she look like she's having trouble gnashing the pellets? If you feed Oxbow, I know sometimes the pellets are kind of long, maybe break them up a little. The oxbow pellets are great in that they are extruded pretty small in diameter already. Perfect for little bunny mouth. If it really looks like she has trouble then you may have wet her pellets long term so she doesn't have to chew as much. Cutting salads into thin slices like cole slaw may also make it easier for her to insert into her mouth.

She's probably confused why she has no teeth in the front! I know that if anything changes in my mouth after a dental appt I'm thrown off by it for days! I bet she is feeling the same way, plus she's hopped up on medication. It sounds like she is recovering very well though. Hooray!! :biggrin2:

You need to take a nice relaxing shower and get a decent night's sleep, Helen!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 12, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I'm glad she's eating on her own!! Does she look like she's having trouble gnashing the pellets? If you feed Oxbow, I know sometimes the pellets are kind of long, maybe break them up a little. The oxbow pellets are great in that they are extruded pretty small in diameter already. Perfect for little bunny mouth. If it really looks like she has trouble then you may have wet her pellets long term so she doesn't have to chew as much. Cutting salads into thin slices like cole slaw may also make it easier for her to insert into her mouth.
> 
> She's probably confused why she has no teeth in the front! I know that if anything changes in my mouth after a dental appt I'm thrown off by it for days! I bet she is feeling the same way, plus she's hopped up on medication. It sounds like she is recovering very well though. Hooray!! :biggrin2:
> 
> You need to take a nice relaxing shower and get a decent night's sleep, Helen!



She's eating the pellets fine but I think her mouth is still sore. Poor thing is still trying to learn how to pick up her food. It saddens me to see that and I was second guessing whether I made a mistake but I know in the long run it'll be better for her.

I wanted to sleep in later this morning but was up by 5:30am to check on her. I think that's what I dread the most as I walk up the stairs praying she's ok.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 12, 2010)

We decided this morning to rearrange ours and Sebastian's bedroom this morning. After an hour, we come out into the living area and this is what we see:

Somebunny ison top of the stairs p*ssED OFF! We got the "dirty look."

I tried postingthe picture but Photobucket is being uncooperative this morning!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## hln917 (Jun 12, 2010)

These buns are so picky or should we say spoiled! We switched from using Cozy Comfort to horse bedding a couple of months ago to save money. We started with Equine Fresh and added a layer of the Cozy Comfort on top b/c all of them hated stepping on the pellets. It worked. Next was Best Cob b/c I couldn't find Equine Fresh at the local TSC store. None of the buns will eat the cob so it was safe. Then Equine Pine which they all hated so I switched back to the cob. TSC finally came back with EquineFresh and I wasso excited and bought a new bag last week. Guess what, they hate it now! So back to the store and back to the cob. Perhaps I should bring them shopping with me next time and let them pick what they want!:nasty:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes,i find it funny how bunnies can be fussy little things...here we are as good little slaves just doing everything possible to make our little bundles of fur happy...gosh i have done all sorts of things just to please mine...yeah spoiled lil buggas lol.

Glad to hear Shades is doing well...give her lots of nose rubs from me..


----------



## MILU (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess she's still sore and may feel some pain, and when your husband gave her more meds, she probably felt less pain and ate. MILU, after his 3rd procedure, got back home and was really weird (although it was the simplest dental filing he's had, only the lower teeth filed!) I guess he was in pain. After extra medicine he ate more, too.
Good luck with Penny, I hope she feels better soon, let us know how she's doing and don't worry, she'll be ok!!


----------



## MILU (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess she's still sore and may feel some pain, and when your husband gave her more meds, she probably felt less pain and ate. MILU, after his 3rd procedure, got back home and was really weird (although it was the simplest dental filing he's had, only the lower teeth filed!) I guess he was in pain. After extra medicine he ate more, too.
Good luck with Penny, I hope she feels better soon, let us know how she's doing and don't worry, she'll be ok!!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl and Vivian. Shades' actually recovering nicely. HOWEVER~ now it looked like her sister wanted attention. She gave us ascare last night b/c she wasn't eating last nightnor moving much. But all is fine now. I'll explain more tomorrow. Off to bed I go. Somehow I was able to get by the day with only 2 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

Helen,thank goodness Cappucino is doing so much better now...give her a big long nose rub from me..just cause she's a beautiful girl and i just adore her.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 18, 2010)

So it's been a week since Shades had her incisor removed and I'm glad to say she's recuperating nicely. I was holding back from posting anything since I'm very superstitious and didn't want to jinx it. Cappuccino is also fine now. The both of themaremaking up for lost timewith their appetiteand generous output. Baci gave us a scare the other night since he didn't touch his greens, I was all set to make another appointment with the vet until we realizeit was b/c the royal prince did not approve of somelettucethat was mixed in with the batch. So the servant spent an hour picking out all the "bad" ones, washed and spun dry. These buns sure know how to make a week stretch out to a stressful one.

Busy day today, preparing for the Bike for the Buns day tomorrow. I volunteered to bake brownies and make pasta salad,make the lemonade and get the watermelons. We have over 55 riders so far!:happyrabbit: The event is from 9am-2pm then we have to attend a graduation dinner for the nephew at 4. Should be fun showing up to dinner in my bunny scrub!


----------



## MILU (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm glad to know they're ok, and that the supposed "loss of appetite" was just Baci being picky about food. Bunnies surely know what they want!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 24, 2010)

Helen, how did Bike for the Buns go?


----------



## hln917 (Jun 24, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Helen, how did Bike for the Buns go?


Another successful event!!:bunny18 A greatturnout. We had a reallygood time and the weather was perfect. Hubby was in charge of the grill and I manned the 10 mile turn around post and handed out water with another bun slave. We forgot to bring rope to tie up the bunny sign so we decided to be creative~ jumper cable!






In case we alsohad to "jump-start" anyone.

I met alot of nice bun slaves.As crazy as this sounds, I love hearing the men brag about their "kids." One guy actually had a rabbit racing shirt.

The pictures are up on the Safe Haven web site.

http://www.safehavenrr.org/BikeRide2010Photos.htm Check it out!

Karen is already planning for next year's event so hopefully you can make that one!


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 24, 2010)

That is so great! The photos are awesome!
I wish we had things like that!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, wow! She told me there was a lot of signups but the turnout looks amazing! I'm so glad it was a success. 

Nothing more endearing than a man and their bun! :hearts: Actually, maybe a man and his grill. Haha!

I hope I can make next year's!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> That is so great! The photos are awesome!
> I wish we had things like that!


Perhaps you can plan one once you start working at Tranquility Trail!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 25, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Oh, wow! She told me there was a lot of signups but the turnout looks amazing! I'm so glad it was a success.
> 
> Nothing more endearing than a man and their bun! :hearts Actually, maybe a man and his grill. Haha!
> 
> I hope I can make next year's!



When she first mentioned the event, I have to admit I wasn't sure how it would go. Then people starting signing up and even the NJ Ski Patrol volunteered their service! I thought it was great how people came together to help the buns!

You really have to come to the one next year!


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 25, 2010)

I will totally bring it up with them!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 25, 2010)

Week 2 and Shades is off to an amazing recovery. I have to admit the first night I was regretting what I did to her. I was ridden with guilt thinking was it inhumane to take her teeth out? However I know in the long run it'll bebetter thansubjecting her to monthly dental work.

Took some pictures of my little black bunny. She's finally photogenic and not some little black shadow in photos.



My little girl LOVES her meds.






Quite the becoming Drug Addict:






We finally had to cut her off and the result was a demonic bun!






The was hilarious. We're having dinner and look over. Shades was having a hard time reaching for the lettuce on the bottom of the box, so what does she do? She takes her paws and flips the box over, lettuce flying all over her body. She proceeds to eat while Cappy runs over and devour the lettuce off her back.






Burp* now grooming time.







The Naughty Princess~


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 25, 2010)

Haha what a drug addict LMAO
So adorable!

Shades is such a cutie! lol.

And of course my feelings twoards Cappachino are already well stated!


----------



## usawan (Jun 26, 2010)

i feel so guilty, i always keep tabs on your blog but for some reason never post, but i'm glad that shades is recovering well. my friend's ferret was a similar 'addict' with his meds...so funny to watch them trying to eat the syringe as you're giving them the medication.

the bike event looked like fun, too bad i'm too far away to participate in things like that. maybe if there's ever a walk-a-thon i can join it in spirit...i probably walk a couple miles a day just getting around here


----------



## hln917 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for reading Sebastian! I'm surprised you're coherentfrom your drinking last night!

Even after Shades finished the antibiotic we added water in the syringe and she took at least 12 syringe full until the flavor ran out. Now I'm curious to what it taste like!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL! Aw, those pictures are so adorable! Some buns really love their painkiller meds!  What a cutie pair.


----------



## usawan (Jun 26, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Thanks for reading Sebastian! I'm surprised you're coherentfrom your drinking last night!
> 
> Even after Shades finished the antibiotic we added water in the syringe and she took at least 12 syringe full until the flavor ran out. Now I'm curious to what it taste like!


lol i posted that before i left...just got home a little while ago (it's 6am now :shock but i'm quite sober...had most of the alcohol out of my system long ago  i was rather reserved tonight though, i stayed within a good limit haha.

the ferret medication supposedly tasted like sugar water...i wonder if they use the same formula for buns ??


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 26, 2010)

Helen you have such cute Bunnies. 

I'm glad to hear Shades is doing so well.

Susan


----------



## hln917 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Susan!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I get a callat work today from a co-worker. She tells me I may have a possible new house guest. Their was agirl going out on a flight traveling with a rabbit. Rabbits are not allowed to ridein the cabinunless as a service animal. (with the exception of ContinentalAirlines) She wasdetermined to find a way to bring it aboard. Shewas arguing with the TSA insisting it was a long eared cat!:biggrin: It didn't fly with them, for once they actually did their job correctly. She refused to check it in as cargo (which I commend her for) and she was advised if she didn't take her flight, she wouldn't be able to get out until next week since it was the busy holiday travel week.

I was anxiously awaiting thenext call. I've taken strangers home from work but never an animal......yet. It was good news~ she decided her rabbit was more important, cancelled her flight and said she'll drive to her destination. I wish I met her just to say thank you for thinking of her bun.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 29, 2010)

My Girls~


----------



## hln917 (Jun 30, 2010)

My girlfriend told me last night she needs to find Yeti a new home now. I just posted in the rescue section, it's breaking my heart.I was really hoping she would have kept him but they have too many pets in their home already. Unfortunately I don't have any more room for another rabbit.I'm hopingsomeone here will take him, Irefuse to post on craigslist or even petfinder. He already came from one "bad" experience, I wanthim to find a forever homenow.


----------



## usawan (Jun 30, 2010)

ahh this is so terribly unfair ! i have always wanted an angora, he is gorgeous ! i would take him in in a heartbeat if i still lived in the states...don't think shipping a bunny overseas would work out too well though, sadly, and i can't afford to fix him right now. he'd make an amazing husbun for fuan-chan though :sigh: i hope that he finds a good home soon.


----------



## MILU (Jun 30, 2010)

hi Helen, I'm so happy to see that Shades is ok! What are the meds you give her? I'll try the same when I need, maybe MILU would like them, too? He doesn't like meds (except for Flagyl, the only one he accepted. All the rest, be syringed food or other meds, MILU spat them all out as much as he could. 
I feel like you about MILU and his teeth. I don't know if it would be cruel to pull his teeth, but at the same time, I think if that's the best long term option, I'll go for it. I just hope the dentist doesn't hurt him, as he came back from the last procedure (filing his lower teeth only, the simplest procedure MILU's had so far!) with his incisors misaligned (they were aligned before).

Your buns are SO sweet. I love all the pics, the demonic bun, the lettuce shower, all are cute!! My internet has been dead slow lately, that's why I haven't showed up more. I like to read your blog and the stories of your babie bunnies.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 30, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> My Girls~


Hmm I'm not sure that I've ever seen a closeup of Cappy. She's really stunningly beautiful in this picture!! Bravo!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

*usawan wrote: *


> ahh this is so terribly unfair ! i have always wanted an angora, he is gorgeous ! i would take him in in a heartbeat if i still lived in the states...don't think shipping a bunny overseas would work out too well though, sadly, and i can't afford to fix him right now. he'd make an amazing husbun for fuan-chan though :sigh: i hope that he finds a good home soon.


Guess what I did, went on to the Continental Airline site, since they are the only one who accepts rabbits in the cabin. Unfortunately it's only on domestic flight. You were very close to having another roommate!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> hi Helen, I'm so happy to see that Shades is ok! What are the meds you give her? I'll try the same when I need, maybe MILU would like them, too? He doesn't like meds (except for Flagyl, the only one he accepted. All the rest, be syringed food or other meds, MILU spat them all out as much as he could.
> I feel like you about MILU and his teeth. I don't know if it would be cruel to pull his teeth, but at the same time, I think if that's the best long term option, I'll go for it. I just hope the dentist doesn't hurt him, as he came back from the last procedure (filing his lower teeth only, the simplest procedure MILU's had so far!) with his incisors misaligned (they were aligned before).


Vivian, we thought about it longand hard the pros and cons with removing her incisor. Even after the surgery, I was upset the first night thinking maybe I made a cruel mistake. However she's adapting to eating using her lips and tongue. You wouldn't even notice any difference, especially during treat time! 

My only concern for Milu is the vet's experience in Brazil with performing the extraction. I researched a couple of vets before finding one who was highly reccomended by others who also had the same procedure done by him. Good luck with Milu. I understand how stressful it can get. Perhaps your vet can email mine for advice?


----------



## Tofu (Jul 2, 2010)

ohhhh!! Those pictures are so cute. I love the lettuce all over his body. ehehehe. 


*hln917 wrote:*


> Now I'm curious to what it taste like!


YES! ahahha. .. glad I'm not the only one! When Tofu got neutered and I had to give him his pain meds.... it smelled soo horrible as I was pulling it up the syringe. But when he was taking it, he made it look so yummy!! One drop won't hurt us, ...right?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 2, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> *usawan wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ahh this is so terribly unfair ! i have always wanted an angora, he is gorgeous ! i would take him in in a heartbeat if i still lived in the states...don't think shipping a bunny overseas would work out too well though, sadly, and i can't afford to fix him right now. he'd make an amazing husbun for fuan-chan though :sigh:Â  i hope that he finds a good home soon.
> ...



Wow domestic only?? And here I was, seriously contemplating taking that gorgeous tan bunny home with me from Hong Kong. Yeah, I would have had to use the "bra method" if I took her with me.


----------



## usawan (Jul 2, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *usawan wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ahh this is so terribly unfair ! i have always wanted an angora, he is gorgeous ! i would take him in in a heartbeat if i still lived in the states...don't think shipping a bunny overseas would work out too well though, sadly, and i can't afford to fix him right now. he'd make an amazing husbun for fuan-chan though :sigh: i hope that he finds a good home soon.
> ...


i'm sure nobody would notice if a someone were carrying a big fuzzy bunny-shaped stuffed animal onto a direct flight to tokyo...nope...

i keep holding out that they will get an angora or another fuzzy lop in at my pet store, but the only two long haired bunnies i've seen there, i own


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> hln917 wrote:
> 
> 
> > *usawan wrote: *
> ...


Ok~ I'll stuff Yeti in my bra to Tokyo for Sebastian, we make a pit stop in HK and you fill up with a double D!:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

*usawan wrote: *


> i'm sure nobody would notice if a someone were carrying a big fuzzy bunny-shaped stuffed animal onto a direct flight to tokyo...nope...
> 
> i keep holding out that they will get an angora or another fuzzy lop in at my pet store, but the only two long haired bunnies i've seen there, i own



Yeah I'll just say it's one of those battery operated stuff animal that moves, eats and poops! :biggrin2:

What are the popular rabbit breed in Japan?


----------



## usawan (Jul 2, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *usawan wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i'm sure nobody would notice if a someone were carrying a big fuzzy bunny-shaped stuffed animal onto a direct flight to tokyo...nope...
> ...


haha, you can just play the dumb foreigner card, japanese people will let you get away with pretty much anything just to be rid of you 

i most often see netherland dwarves and holland lops in...usually along with the mysterious 'mini usagi' which i have no clue on the breed...but it's a very tiny bunny that comes in a rainbow of colors.. i have less frequently seen lionheads, occasionally a mini rex...on extremely rare occasions a french lop will appear (with a price tag to match). definitely the smaller breeds only. i own the only two fuzzy lops i've seen come in, and have only seen two others for sale on their site since i last checked (there are none up now- no angoras either. sigh !). however, this store is a massive chain, and they always have quite a lot of animals for adoption. i just pulled up their site and currently across all their stores in japan there are 101 bunnies available. 

they actually sell quite a lot of bunnies, the turnover is pretty quick, but they never have more than five or six at a time at the location i go to.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

Baci's new home is on hold once again. Seems our next big project will be replacing the floors in the living room. It's only 5 years old, yet it's already ruined. The culprit(s)? Sebastian, Baci, Shades and Cappuccino. Seems they decided to have a pee party when Shades wasn't feeling well last month. Shades was excused b/c of her condition, however her siblings decided to show their support by following in her lead. So our plans for this weekend~ shopping for floors. 

I went outto the storesearlier. My friends always tease me b/c I'll put things in the cart, take them for a walk around the store, then return everything back on the rack. Only item I don't return~












It looked so real that from the corner of my eyes, it gave me a fright thinking Baci somehow jumped on the kitchen table!


----------



## MILU (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Helen! Do you think your vet would be willing to talk to MILU's dentist? I don't know if he'll accept the help, people here are very silly and snob, hard to accept their deficiencies. 
It will be great if MILU's dentist accepts guidance, though. I hope so, and I totally thank you for your support and willingness to help!


----------



## MILU (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice wooden Baci you have there!


----------



## myheart (Jul 8, 2010)

Awe... I'm only on page six of your blog.... 

I do love the pics you've posted so far, though. Your bunnies are so precious!


----------



## MILU (Jul 8, 2010)

We need more pics of your bunnies, they're so cute! I hope they're all well!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 9, 2010)

*usawan wrote: *


> they actually sell quite a lot of bunnies, the turnover is pretty quick, but they never have more than five or six at a time at the location i go to.


You would think then their should be more rabbit savvy vets there!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 9, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> hi Helen, I'm so happy to see that Shades is ok! What are the meds you give her?


It was Tribissen. Shades is the druggie of the buns. She goes nuts for all the meds!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 9, 2010)

The buns thank you Janet and Vivian, they were gracious to pose for more pics on demand so will be posting soon!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the statue!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, so I decided girl buns are much messier than the boys. Yes I have slobs living here! Every nightwe have to clean and vacuum their room.Cappy loves tipping the hay box all over the rugand Shades uses her paws to rake the pellets on the mat.I decided to put down a bamboo mat where the foodis so it'll be easier to sweep up.My girls are savages, they rather eat off the floor then in their nicely prepared "dinnerware." ssd: However they are still the most adorable little girls!
Shades' fur is growing back nicely now that she has no teeth to pull it off.and Cappy is Cappy, still reckless as ever.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 9, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> Â


This picture is so cute. Shades is like "I *know* you are not taking a picture of me!"


----------



## hln917 (Jul 10, 2010)

LOL Helen. She actually has the tomboyish look. Both of my girls don't have the feminine look at all.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 14, 2010)

:inlove:


----------



## hln917 (Jul 16, 2010)

My Baci boy has a fan club! It's actually from a local town forum (not rabbit)that I belong to. I posted his picture once and now every couple of weeks, he has his own subject line for picture request! 




> Where's Mr. BaciJul 12, 2010 9:10 am



He's not happy right now since I disturbed his beauty sleep for a picture sessiondue to the demand ofhis fan club.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 17, 2010)

So due to the request of a local forum fan club, 



http://www.hackettstownlife.com/forum/206615



Baci decided to have his own FB page. Make sure you check it out!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Mr-Baci/120186801360390


----------



## usawan (Jul 17, 2010)

i love the picture of him at the laptop :biggrin: i have a picture of shushu doing the same thing when she was but a wee tribble, exploring my house for the first time.

i thought about making a facebook for my bunnies (i don't even have one for myself, ha !), i wonder if there are a lot of RO bunnies out there with them..


----------



## slleavy (Jul 18, 2010)

you're bunnies are soo adorable! love the pictures!


----------



## MILU (Jul 18, 2010)

Baci definitely merits the love of his fan club. He's so charming and cute! I LOVE his new pics! It's amazing how he cooperates, MILU would have eaten all the accessories. He actually ate a piece of the computer I'm using now. 
Please, post more pics of your babies!!!!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 23, 2010)

*usawan wrote: *


> i love the picture of him at the laptop :biggrin: i have a picture of shushu doing the same thing when she was but a wee tribble, exploring my house for the first time.
> 
> i thought about making a facebook for my bunnies (i don't even have one for myself, ha !), i wonder if there are a lot of RO bunnies out there with them..


I think ShuShu and Fuan Chan should have their own Face Book page. I know Toby, (Kirby's Helen) has one also.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 23, 2010)

*slleavy wrote: *


> you're bunnies are soo adorable! love the pictures!


Thanks Sam! They'll pose only if the treats are nearby!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 23, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Baci definitely merits the love of his fan club. He's so charming and cute! I LOVE his new pics! It's amazing how he cooperates, MILU would have eaten all the accessories. He actually ate a piece of the computer I'm using now. Please, post more pics of your babies!!!!


Baci's gotten so many "fan" on his page that we don't even know 1/2 of them. Hopefully no rabbit stalker out there!

Baci's actually pretty good about not chewing on thing. Sebastian goes for all wires and Cappuccino goes for the wood molding. They make up for what Baci and Shades don't touch.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 23, 2010)

After the last Baci photo session, hubby promised him he will never leave him alone in my hands again!:biggrin2: 

Baci had his appointment with Dr. Stanzione today for a checkup and to look at his molars. Have to admit, I really like him. It's a bit of a hike for us, 85 miles each way but it well worth it to know my buns are r/c'ing exceptional care. Baci was given a clean bill of health and his molars are fine!:happyrabbit:However since Baci's not a great hay nibbler, he suggested we ween him off of pellets forcing him to eat more hay. He did tell us something very interesting. They did a study once to check the digestion of a rabbit and saw that some of the pellet were whole and not grounded up.The rabbitswere swallowing the pellets whole, therefore causing some molar issues for those on pellets only diet. 

So, as I'm typing this blog, hubby is sitting next to me cutting up the hay for all the buns. With Baci's, he's going to weave some alfalfa hay with the timothy.

Hubby was so cute at the vet today. As we were leaving, their was a mother and daughterwaitingwith 2 lops. (They are a 5 bunny home!) He struck up a conversation with them bragging about his "son" and promoting this forum!They also had the coolest rabbit stroller/carrier. Love the idea!






Not a happy camper!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 23, 2010)

Hehe i just love this picture of Baci....how cute!....


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 24, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad Baci's healthy! Dr. Stanzione must be thrilled. Between Penny and Baci he's now seen 2 perfectly healthy rabbits two days in a row lol! Every vet's dream!

I really love Baci's innocent, handsome dark eyes. And he always looks bigger and rounder in pictures than in person. I'm still getting over how small he actually is. What a ball of handsome!

That stroller is too funny. I have a girlfriend who walks around with her cat in that to go to the groomer and the vet. The cat hates it and cries the whole way there and the whole way back. It's wretched to hear, according to her. I am pretty sure it takes a certain kind of bun to be rolled around in a stroller. Despite what we think, I believe those strollers have pretty bad shock control and it goes bumpity bump against the sidewalks.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 24, 2010)

> Hehe i just love this picture of Baci....how cute!....


Thanks Cheryl, now it's your turn to post pics of your buns!


> Yay! I'm glad Baci's healthy! Dr. Stanzione must be thrilled. Between Penny and Baci he's now seen 2 perfectly healthy rabbits two days in a row lol! Every vet's dream!
> 
> I really love Baci's innocent, handsome dark eyes. And he always looks bigger and rounder in pictures than in person. I'm still getting over how small he actually is. What a ball of handsome!
> 
> That stroller is too funny. I have a girlfriend who walks around with her cat in that to go to the groomer and the vet. The cat hates it and cries the whole way there and the whole way back. It's wretched to hear, according to her. I am pretty sure it takes a certain kind of bun to be rolled around in a stroller. Despite what we think, I believe those strollers have pretty bad shock control and it goes bumpity bump against the sidewalks.


You know I'm "in love" with Dr. S.:bunnyheart I just love how he's very confident when discussing about rabbits. He seems really interested in their welfare.

Baci reminds me of Toby. I didn't realize how small he is until you told me. Seems like the both have similar personalities. I can only imagine the trouble they'd both get into together!

Never gave it a thought about the bumpity bump in the stroller. Hubby would love you for sharing that info now. Theyalready hate it when the car hits a bump I can imagine the stroller. I wanted to be able to take the buns for a walk around the neighborhood. Only other problem would be encountering Yogi and her cubs!:shock:


----------



## MILU (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that Baci's molars are good. 
He's always cute, isn't he? I love his last pics too. It's so funny that you said your husband won't leave him alone in your hands anymore after that funny pic session... heheh
You gotta do that more often, though. We all LOVE Baci's pics, and those were spectacular!
About bunny strollers, that would be so cool... sometimes I go to a park and wish I could take MILU there with me. There are dogs around (big ones) and he would be afraid, though.. also, I'm afraid there may be ticks in the grass (who knows?) and that's the last thing I want for my bunny, so I can't take him there with me. A stroller would be such a good thing. Hmmm... I should design one...


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness! What AWESOME photos! toooo cute! Glad to hear the teeth are good!

I will add him on FB


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 24, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> You know I'm "in love" with Dr. S.Â Â Â :bunnyheartÂ  I just love how he's very confident when discussing about rabbits.Â  He seems really interested in their welfare.
> 
> Baci reminds me of Toby.Â  I didn't realize how small he is until you told me.Â Â  Seems like the both have similar personalities.Â  I can only imagine the trouble they'd both get into together!
> 
> Never gave it a thought about the bumpity bump in the stroller.Â  Hubby would love you for sharing that info now.Â  TheyÂ already hate it when the car hits a bump I can imagine the stroller.Â  Â I wanted to be able to take the buns for a walk around the neighborhood.Â  Only other problem would be encountering Yogi and her cubs!:shock:


Oh yeah, encountering Yogi & family would not be a good thing! I'd probably pick the stroller up in my arms and run for it! 

Baci + Toby = Ultimate troubles for Helens <-- never allowed to happen!!!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 24, 2010)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> I'm afraid there may be ticks in the grass (who knows?) and that's the last thing I want for my bunny, so I can't take him there with me.


I'm the same way. We were thinking about building an outdoor run for them so they can be outside while we work in the yard but I'm so paranoid of the bugs especially ticks.


> Oh yeah, encountering Yogi & family would not be a good thing! I'd probably pick the stroller up in my arms and run for it!


Or throw myself in front of Yogi, it'll be Momma bear fight Momma bun! Sometimes I take Baci out for a walk down the driveway and I'm always doing 360 looking for any "visitors." One day hubby went to take the garbage out at 10am, he turns around and Yogi is 20 feet away looking at him! Not an encounter I'm looking forward to.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Oh my goodness! What AWESOME photos! toooo cute! Glad to hear the teeth are good!
> 
> I will add him on FB


Mr Baci thank you Myia!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yesterdaywas such a hot scorching day! I think the heat index was over 100. This is why I'm a fan of 2 season~ spring and fall. We had the girls downstairs in the kitchen as it gets hot upstairs and I didn't want the a/c on all day. Can't wait to see the electric bill this month:shock: Hubbywas working outside yet I'm the lazy wife and stayed cool indoors. Good reason too b/c my lips have been very chapped to the point of being blistered. Nothing seems to be working. I realize as I get older, I'm shutting down.

We had a tornadostormwatch Friday night. Fortunately it missed us. As a precaution, we had an evacuation plan set in place. The girls would be spending the night downstairs in the living room, Baci in his cage as normal and Sebastian remains in the bedroom. We had the carriers ready, I was to first get Baci since he will be the easiest. Then I round up the girls while hubby has the task of getting Sebastian. His carrier is already in the bedroom since he also sleeps in it, however once he's spooked, it'll be very difficult to get him without stressing him further. Hubby already had the pleasure of experiencing that once when we had a freak ice storm in 2008, he thought a tree was coming down on the house. I come home 2 days later to find a tornado hit the bedroom. (Sebastian:biggrin2


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 25, 2010)

love the sunglass pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 26, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> I come home 2 days later to find a tornado hit the bedroom. (Sebastian:biggrin2


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MILU (Aug 1, 2010)

hi Helen, how's everything going? It's nice to know that you have a plan in case of storm, etc. 
I hope you don't have any more bad experiences with tornadoes hitting your house. It would be sort of against the statistics if, among so many places, one went back right to your place again. You got a good escape plan organized just in case, though. I think it's great that you share so people who experience the same thing can get inspired and do the same.


----------



## hln917 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Vivian~ we learned our lesson the first time around when hubby thought a tree was coming down on the house. At the time we only had the 1 carrier but 2 buns, Sebatian and Baci. Luckily Baci's cage was in the garage so he was able to safely get both out of the house. Now we have an evacuation plan just in case!


----------



## hln917 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's funny b/c after Kirby's Helen mentioned about the shortage of canned pumpkin in her area, I decided to check out my local market last week. I wasn't overly concern until I got to the baking aisle~anic:NOTHING! Panic then hit and I started calling my family and friends asking they check at their local market. Fortunately my co-worker found some. I do have 1 can left at home and only Shades and Cappuccino will eat it. Sebastian and Baci won't touch it.

Of course 2 days later I get jinxed. Saturday morning, Shades failed the treat test in the morning and didn't want to be bothered. Should have known something was wrong with her b/c I found Cappy on the other side of the room in the morning. Shades is very grumpy when she's not feeling well. I tried giving her some pumpkin in the morning and she wouldn't touch it. Of course Cappy dogs it down in a heartbeat. She did use the litterbox so I decided to give her a dose of benebac instead of simethicone. We were invited to a cookout that afternoon and I told hubby, I am not leaving the house unless she's eating. She must have heard me or hubby must have had a talk with her b/c she was eating the pumpkin and pellets and hay within a couple of hours. I'm just glad it happened on a weekend during my day off. I do have an allotted vacation time I save just for the buns.

I noticed my priorities has changed the last couple of years. When I first started this job, I would just pack up and take little trips here and there, then it dwindled down to hubby and I taking separatetrips so one of us would be home with the buns, now its bare minimal. We both rather stay home with them. I'm thinking about switching job positions maybe this winter. Still with the same company but it would definitely entail alot of traveling. I'm not happy at the current location, however I've already had friend tease me about being away from my "kids." Perhaps I can take them as my service animals!:biggrin2: I guess I'll make that decision if and when the positions open up.

Here are some pics from Mr Baci's FB account~ hubby keeps apologizing to him saying he'll try not to leave him home alone with me!


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have traveled twice with the animals..it is hard. I don't know if I could do it!
It is good you have a hurricane set up. I don't think I could live in a state that has those types of things..too scary! Although I hear a lot of people think our flash floods are scary (Why do you need flood insurance in AZ? It doesn't make sense? Oh, well the city planners forgot to make any plans in case it rains during Monsoon season so the water we do get floods everything..lol)

I really love that comic photo! Too cute!


----------



## hln917 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Although I hear a lot of people think our flash floods are scary (Why do you need flood insurance in AZ? It doesn't make sense? Oh, well the city planners forgot to make any plans in case it rains during Monsoon season so the water we do get floods everything..lol)


We have a stream that runs along the front of the house. It's not that close to the house yet we're considered a flood zone. It's never risen where it overflows but I have these crazy thoughts about the house being flooded and with the rabbits in the house.


----------



## hln917 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yay! Good news~ my girlfriend sent me a msg the other night. They are keeping Yeti! She's 3 months pregnant and her husband relented b/c he doesn't want to do anything to upset her. Guess that's one way to get what you want!:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know why I didn't get notifications about your recent blog updates! Eep.

So, you know this already, but I am so glad Yeti can call her place home now. That bun deserves a second chance at a good life 

I laughed at that pic of Baci reading the funnies. It really does look like he's reading them! What a cute boy. He's very photogenic. Your hubby should let Baci get dressed up and stuff more 

Is Shades all better now, btw? I really hate when I have to deal with stasis onset. At least it is better than dealing with stasis itself but it's still scary. Toby is still getting over his episode of really bad gut slowdown, bordering on complete stasis. He's using his litter box a lot and he is eating more hay than he was earlier in the week, but the quality of his output is really not great still. It worries me. The countdown to my 16 day vacation is starting. I leave 9/1. I'm terrified. I have to get my buns in perfect health by then. 

I cannot imagine you being ok with being away from your babies on a regular basis! I think we are pretty similar in our bunny philosophies... I don't think I could do it. The mere thought of my 16 day vacation makes me sick to my stomach. I mean, don't get me wrong, on the one hand I am extremely looking forward to it and excited about it and all the things I have planned to see and do and eat. But when I think about all the time I'm going to spend alone in my head, like all the time I spend in transport on planes and trains and buses... I know all I'm going to be thinking about are the buns. And that makes me feel sick and lonely inside, not knowing how my buns are, whether they are happy, sad, hungry, feeling ok or not. It's an altogether overwhelming feeling that just takes over in an instant. I went through a mini version of that dread every single day when I used to go to work and work over-12-hour days, and that was hard enough. Actually traveling and being away! I hope you are stronger than I am!

Edit: I just counted my vacation time again. Including the flight time going there and coming back it's actually 17.5 days. Oh my god I'm going to faint. What on EARTH was I thinking when I booked this monster trip!?


----------



## hln917 (Aug 15, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I don't know why I didn't get notifications about your recent blog updates! Eep.





> Don't worry, I haven't been r/c'ng any notifications about other blogs/post also. So I apologize beforehand if I miss any.





> Is Shades all better now, btw?





> Thanks for asking. Think she was having her PMS for the day. She's back to normal now. Unfortunately from your experience, I learn not to buy cilantro fo the buns.





> The countdown to my 16 day vacation is starting. I leave 9/1. I'm terrified. I have to get my buns in perfect health by then.





> I sent you a PM and I swear I'm not stalking!





> I cannot imagine you being ok with being away from your babies on a regular basis! I think we are pretty similar in our bunny philosophies... I don't think I could do it.





> I think it helps to know hubby will be home with them. I'm supposed to head down to FL this weekend for a baby shower and I'm already dreading it. Just realized I never asked him if he wanted to come. I'd just assume he will stay home to take care of them. What a bad wife! We'll see how I am if and when I do take onthe new position. I may be all talk right now.





> Edit: I just counted my vacation time again. Including the flight time going there and coming back it's actually 17.5 days. Oh my god I'm going to faint. What on EARTH was I thinking when I booked this monster trip!?





> Relax and enjoy!


----------



## hln917 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have no idea what I was thinking when I agreed to work for someone today. So here I am and it's going so slow~just another 4 1/2 hours to go. It doesn't help that I was sick yesterday and the Nyquil is still in effect. The beauty of this job is it's very flexible to take days off or pick up extra hours. However their are alot of personalities here and lately Idread coming into to work. 

Hubby and I were both sick yesterday so thebuns were on a weekday schedule. Instead of staying out till 8pm, Baci went in at 6:30. I'm sure he'll be flipping his plate this morning! He was sitting in a loaf position this morning when I came out of the bedroom. Of course that set my mind in a frenzy thinking he's not feeling well. (I think the loaf is probably worse than the DBF position.) False alarm, I gave him so greens and he woofed it down.

I went to Home Goods on Friday and I always walk down the pet section looking for anything for the buns. It's usually only items for cats and dogs. However look what I found on clearance~






the other side~






We replaced the floors in the living room with bamboo and recycled the old ones into the girls' room. Now trying to decide if I should buy one of those 9 cube shelves for their room or build a shelf for them for bun supplies storage. Always trying to find ideas to decorate their room. I think it's funny that they have the largest bedroom in the house! Heck, we're only the slaves.........






The girls~

Cappy, theWildThinglooking so innocent and sweet.







Shades fur is finally growing in nicelyafter her incisor removal.


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 15, 2010)

I've seen Baci on Facebook in passing! None of my pets have their own Facebook page, but my facebook is pretty much dedicated to my pets. I have 144 friends on there, but most of them are people from diffrent pet forums I'm a member of. Things like Bunspace and Dogster and such.

My Zeus use to have a Myspace page, back before Facebook was the more popular one, but after he passed away I didn't really have any motivation to keep up with it anymore. I never made a page for any of my other bunnies, just on Bunspace.

Your bunnies are so pretty!


----------



## hln917 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Chelle! Yes~ Mr. Baci has more friends/fan than me! Hubby loves teasing me about that.

Haven't been on here for a while, just so busy with work and everything.Still not enjoying the job, I did apply for a new position with the same company. Hopefully I'll hear something soon. October will be a busy month.I havemy high school 25th reunion which I'm excited about. I left CT after high school and lost touch with everyone. Thanks to FB, we connected again. Their was a mini reunion last month and I was happy I was able to stop by. It was only about 15 of us but it was fun, felt like old times. Of course their was a "boy" whom I has a crush on and was hoping he's show up to see what he missed! No show, bummer.I didn't belong in any clique, just got along with everyone. I wasn't one of the "popular" girls~ snobs/cheerleaders. However I heard they still have the same attitude~ just 20lbs more!:biggrin2: Pretty sad-(the attitude not the weight.)

Also in Oct, the local shelter is holding another Bunny Spa day, hopefully my allergies will clear up before that day. And their is a Rabbit convention/seminar in New Rochelle, NY at the end of Oct. Looks like it'll be all day eventand I'm excited about attending. 

On the buns' end, everyone is great! I just realized it's been a year since I first joined b/c Baci had his statis and our first bunny health scare. Thanks to this wonderful site, everyone has been so helpful and caring every time one of the buns give us a scare.

Wow, it's really been a long time that I forgot how to post pics!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 10, 2010)

*hln917 wrote:*


>


 Awwwwww, I can only say " cute cute cute cute cute and cute bunnies !!!" Especially this little guy in a cup  So cute. A cup of coffee is what I like but I think a cup of bunny is what I LOVE !!!  Hahaha. By the way, where did you get this wooden rabbit ? How cute !! Good luck on everything  Again, it's nice to meet you and all the bunnies of yours


----------



## Kitty88 (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Baci nose to nose with the rocking-bunny is aDORABLE.

Where exactly is the bunny spa going to be located? I remember reading about it last time, but I'd just joined the forum. I'd love to try to make it this time, specially since Kashi's been neutered now. 

By the way, Kashi just joined up with the Facebook. He requested Toby this morning! Maybe Baci will be getting soon too. XD

ETA: apparently I'm an eighty year old woman who isn't tech savvy. Kashi joined up with "THE Facebook?" :rollseyes:embarrassed:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 12, 2010)

The Facebook! lol! I will tell Toby who Kashi is so he will friend him  Toby is amazed at how popular Baci is in facebook!

Helen, I'm glad you went for the position in your company. Life's too short to feel unhapppy at work! Speaking of your workplace... I'm gonna send you a PM. Hope it's ok!


----------



## hln917 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Awwwwww, I can only say " cute cute cute cute cute and cute bunnies !!!" Especially this little guy in a cup  So cute. A cup of coffee is what I like but I think a cup of bunny is what I LOVE !!!  Hahaha. By the way, where did you get this wooden rabbit ? How cute !! Good luck on everything  Again, it's nice to meet you and all the bunnies of yours


Nice to meet you too Vircia. My sister in law bought me the wooden rabbit. I b/l she got it from Lowes of all places. It's a home improvement/hardware store here in the US.


----------



## hln917 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kitty88 wrote: *


> Where exactly is the bunny spa going to be located? I remember reading about it last time, but I'd just joined the forum. I'd love to try to make it this time, specially since Kashi's been neutered now.





> The Bunny Spa will be at the Country Pet Store in Lebanon, NJ. It's close to Bridgewater if you're familar with the area. Would love to see you and Kashi there. Are you going to the Rabbit Conference in New Rochelle in Oct?





> By the way, Kashi just joined up with the Facebook. He requested Toby this morning! Maybe Baci will be getting soon too. XD





> I'll look for Kashi and befriend him. Mr Baci just has a fan page not an actual FB account.


----------



## hln917 (Sep 24, 2010)

Had another "evacuation mode" planned out for this past Wed nite. We had a nasty storm so the carriers, flashlight, candles and rabbits' reorganization was in effect. That means Sebastian stays in the bedroom, Baci back in his house and the girls remain downstairs in the living roomjust in case we needed to shuffle them in the carriers. Luckily nothing happened, just a few brokenbranches. 

I finally bought thebunsthe cottontail cottage. Had I known how popular it is, I would have gotten in sooner. They aretearing it apart and Cappy and Shades are learning how to use the ramp. We attached the other hidey box andcutthe tunnel in half andconnected all the pieces tomake it look likeonebig rabbittrail.Didn't take up as much roomas I thoughtitwould have. However once the fireplace gets fired up,we'll have to relocate it, probably in the middle of the floor so they can toast their little buns.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 24, 2010)

Eee! Baci is sooo cute!

The ramp looks pretty awesome. The cottontail cottage was the best toy I bought for them, ever, I think. All my buns still play with it and it's in shambles.


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2010)

hi Helen, I hope your bunnies are doing good. The pics you posted are so nice! I love the cottontail cottage, it looks great! Who likes it better?


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> .Â



Is that Baci playing Cappuccino?

"May I have a Capuccino, please?"
hehhe
Lovely pic!!


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


>



This is such a nice pic, too! Baci is so sweet!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow ! So nice what you made for your bun. I'd better find one of those for my girl. It seems to be fun !! And Again Baci is so adorable !!!


----------



## hln917 (Oct 6, 2010)

Baci thanks you Vircia for the comment. :big kiss:

They all LOVE the cottage. Probably one of the best investment so far since they are all so picky with any toys that we buy them. 

All the buns are doing great. Wish I can say the same about their slave. I got a new axe for my birthday. Well I got a bit too excited b/c over the weekend, I was splitting some wood and the axe found my leg. Ouch...hubby took me to the ER for stitches and I've been home from work now for the past 3 days. It's the dermabond adhesive type and it makes me nervous that it'll rip open. The skin is stretching and it's hurting today. I was all set to go back to work today but last nite I finally decided to read my instructions from the ER doctor who advise me to see my primary within 24 hours. Oops... so guess where I'm going later. Luckily the wound is right below the knee, so I can still bend my leg. 

However it doesn't stop Baci from wanting to do the Bunny Nascar. He's so happy I'm home but he doesn't realize mommy can't run as fast and chase him so he's nipping at my sock now to get my attention.

I do have pictures from Mr. Baci's FB page that I took prior to my injury!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 6, 2010)

Ouch,  I held my leg while I was reading your post. Get well soon and please be careful next time, or maybe better than that, stay away from the axe for a while. Get well soon, :hug: 
And OMG !!! I'm dying from overload cuteness !!! Baci's look awesome with the hat and that tiny tie !!! What a handsome bunny :thumbup Too bad that I'm not an highschool girl any more, otherwise I would ask Baci to be my prom maid :blushan: Hmmm, wonder if his momma would say yes.  Take care.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I didn't know the new axe got you in the leg! You gotta be more careful with large sharp objects! Leave the log splitting to the hubby 

Baci's such a cutie. What a great personality.


----------



## MILU (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope you're ok! That's so unfortunate that you got hurt! Let us know how you're doing - and the bunnies too, of course - and don't go work yet if you got such an injury like that. You should recover fully before standing up too much with a cut in your leg. I hope you're already better.
* it was extra cute when you said Baci does "bunny Nascar", hehe


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello, Helen.  How's your leg ? I hope it gets better now. :hug2:


----------



## hln917 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks~ the leg is healing. When I made it to my primary dr, he took one look and asked why didn't I get stitches. Apparently the wound was very deep but the ER dr only applied the Dermabond Adhesive. 1 months later, the scab is still there and I'm afraid for it to fall off in case it's holding the wound together.It stillpinches when I walk up and down thestairs. However I'm slowly conquering my fear of my new axe and will only use it when hubby is around. :cry2

All the buns are doing great. Sebastian gave us a little scare but it was prob the change in weather and he was being very lazy. Funny how the slightest change of habit in our buns and we go crazy.

Made it to my first Rabbit Conference in NY, met Kitty and of course Kirby's Helen and a bunch of otherBun slaves from another forum. Everyone was so nice.Had a really great time and it was very informative. Dr. Savers from Catnips andCarrots was the guest speaker and Amy Sedaris, thecomedian was also there promoting her new book. We like her now b/c she's also a bun slave.:biggrin2:

Met the famous Benita, a dutch who was abandoned in the streets of NYC and is recovering nicely now. I was bawling reading her story on the way home and "stalked" the rescuer on FB that nite to send him a thank you message. If you get a chance, you should really read her story and have a box of tissue nearby~

http://http://rabbitcare.org/ThumpOctober2010.pdf

Here are some pics of Halloween Baci- didn't get a chance to enter him in the Halloween pic contest since he waited till last minute to pick out his costumes.





















Hope everyone enjoy their Sunday!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh Baci is so cute in every costumes. My favourite is the pumpkin costume ! So adorable. I'm glad to hear that your leg is getting better, but why the ER dr didn't give you any stitches :confused2: Please be careful next time you use it, ok ? 
So good to see you again.


----------



## SydneyNova (Nov 25, 2010)

Helen I just spent 2 hours going through your entire blog. Your bunnies are SO beautiful! and I'm amazed how Baci cooperates with all the costumes


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 26, 2010)

We need an update on your babies, Helen!


----------



## MILU (Dec 9, 2010)

Helen, I hope your leg is healed and that you're ok. I absolutely LOVE Halloween Baci!! He makes me smile every time I look at his pics! you take such good pics of your bunnies, and the costumes are fabulous! Thanks for posting!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Sophie for reading about my buns and yes Kirby's Helen, I am finally updating the blog!

Finally on vacation from work, I always wait till the end of the year to take it. Unfortunately I do have to work on New Year's Day. As much as I like my job (most of the time) and the people I see, my pet peeve is when they say~ Why are you working on this holiday? I'm so tempted to say Why are you here then? However, yes I'm grateful b/c of them, I am employed. I also had my hours changed so now I don't have to get up at 1:30am and be in bed by 7:30pm. I actually get to spend more time with the buns in the morning. What a great way to start the day! 

No Vivian, my leg has not healed. Just got back from the doctor yesterday and it is now infected!! Since the ER doctor used the dermabond adhesive he didn't clean up the glue before it dried, so the skin underneath couldn't breathe for over a month. And the dermabond adhesive was used so I wouldn't incur any scar, wrong~ now I have one the size of a silver dollar. I thought about filing a complaint against the hospital but if I ever need emergency care again, the next hospital is 30 minutes away. Good thing I'm not one to worry about scars. Now I've got a bunny scar and axe scar to boast about!

Enough about me, this is about the Naughty Clan~ every bun is great! Sebastian is now addicted to dandelion, Baci still wants his curly parsley and baby romaine and the girls~ not a fan of any greens. Hubby was at the market getting greens the other night. The cashier made a comment that he eats very healthy with his variety. He told her it was for the kids. She was shocked until he told her our kids are furry with long ears!:biggrin2:

However I finally found hay that they will eat. Organic Hay Co. was at the Rabbit convention and gave away sample bags. Baci now has his alfafa blend with meadow grass andSebastian andthe girls has a 2nd cut timothy blend with meadow grass. We purchased a 50lb Oxbow hay and they refused to eat it. So now Yeti will inherit it. After this bunch is depleted, I think I will try Kleenemama's next. 


We had a Xmas photo op with the buns that I will post soon. Here's some other to enjoy for now.

Toasty bun!








Ok~ I'm up and outta here!






Fashionable bun






Wheeee.....I'm getting dizzzeeeee!!!






Ok where's that treat bag they keep on the coffee table???







Ragamuffin Cappy!






Choo choo... the Bunny Express


----------



## hln917 (Dec 25, 2010)

[align=center]Merry Christmas from the Naughty Clan![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 26, 2010)

We wish you a Bunny Christmas 
We wish you a Bunny Christmas 
We wish you a Bunny Christmas 
and a Hoppy New Year !

Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a happy new year ! 

Vircia


----------



## MILU (Dec 27, 2010)

Helen, I'm so sorry to hear about your medical issue! I hope your leg heal soon and that the scar disappears. There may be something (some medicine cream or oinmentt?) you can use to get rid of it. And / or control the infection.. If dermabond is what I think it is (stuff like a rubbery patch? It was called "DuoDerm" here), I once used it (burned my leg in a motorcycle I rode for the 1st time, taking my bf to the Dr.!) and now I can't even find where the burned spot was anymore. It worked really well. Before applying the patch it was ugly, so they cleaned the area really well, scratched and hurt a bit but it worked. I changed the patch every week or 4 days (I didn't want to keep it for too long without changing it). If you get your skin cleaned thoroughly and re-apply it, it might work! I'll be praying for you, please be ok!!!! 

But I wanna say that you should definitely be a professional bunny photographer! Your pics are simply amazing, and artistic! And the bunnies seem to behave so well for you, it's impressive! I love them all, the funny shots, the bunny cottage, halloween, and now Christmas too! Congrats for the pics, they're really beautiful!


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 27, 2010)

I've used Duoderm before. One summer I had a nasty gash on my knee and it wouldn't heal because I have skin problems but more importantly, the knee flexes all day when walking, causing the skin to rupture over and over again when trying to heal. The duoderm acted like a skin because I am allergic to bandages (the sticky stuff reacts with my skin). It's expensive as heck, but it worked. Nothing else did for a month! However, it seals in everything, i.e your body's own defenses are gonna have to heal the wound. If it is currently infected, you have to get the infection to clear first. A silver dollar size sounds pretty severe?? I hope they gave you something to help with the infection. Ouch. The other thing that's super annoying about any infected wound is showering. I went so far as to duct tape plastic bags over that part of my leg for maybe a week or so, just until the infection cleared, because water was counterproductive to the healing process. It sounds pathetically overkill, but doctors and meds can only do so much. I have had to be vigilant because of my own stupid skin.

On a happier note, I really love your pictures! Even a pic of Mr. Sebastian! He looks a little grumpy and in need of some Christmas cheer! LOL The rest of your kids are adorable as always. I love the one with Baci in the scarf and hat. You knit that for him?


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey, did you know that Karen adopted Boo herself?  I read her Dec 1 update just now! Yay Boo!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vivian~ You ended up injured while taking your b/f to the dr??? Too funny. At least you were able to seek medical attention immediately!

Dermabond is actually like crazy glue. It was supposed to fall off on its ownafter 10 days but of course on me, it lasted over a month. My skin is super sensitive so I can't use any ointment. I'm on a strong antibiotic, the same used when I had the infection from Cappy's scratch on my chest. Hopefully it'll work this time. 

I had all these extra yarn that to keep busy, I decided to knit again. I already completed 8 scarves in a month. I figure maybe next year I can donate them to the homeless. Hubby was the one who suggested I knit one for Baci, like he would ever step foot out in the cold!

Yay!! I didn't know Karen adopted Boo~ at the Rabbit convention, one of the girls from the volunteer told me Boo had developed an infection on his stump. I'm glad he found his forever home!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so crazy in love with Cappy it's not even funny :heartbeat: my heart melts everytime I see her pics!!

Your house and your buns all look like so much fun...hope you all have an amazing 2011!!


----------



## MILU (Jan 3, 2011)

@ Kirbyultra's Helen : the plastic covering the wound from water sounds correct, I agree water sometimes has a weird effect. I'm glad you're ok! I didn't know duoderm is that expensive. I got it for free at my former college's hospital. It seems like they were trying it. I've never heard of it anymore after that! 

@ Naughty Clan's Helen: yes, I can get the weirdest things done. Got burned while going with my bf to the dr... But it took me more than a week to look for medical help. At 1st, the burn looked small and after 1 or 2 days it got huge. Then I let it be but it started to look ugly and weird and I was told good things about my former college's hospital. I had to wait some, but they did a good job. Shame I can't go there anymore, it's only for students.
I hope you get ok and no ointment in wounds sounds correct. I remember when I was burned they advised me that. If you apply ointments, they may infect the area. I suggest you look for natural or alternative medicine. I know "calendula" has healing properties and it's good for healing the skin, scars, etc. Once I had a scar and I prepared a tea with the dehydrated flowers and drank a little everyday (you shouldn't drink much) and also applied on the area. You can apply it as much as you want. Maybe you could even find a concentrate or something. Hopefully it will help you. 
I'll ask the same: did you knit Baci's scarf and hat in the pic above? If so, you're a great knitter!!! And it's so nice of you to give scarves to the homeless! You have a great heart!! Get well soon!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 3, 2011)

I need Cappy.....seriously can you send her to me, pretty pretty please??


----------



## hln917 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol Brandy! As much as Cappy is such a pisser, she's not ready to switch citizenship.

Vivian~ yes I started knitting again. It's really a great stress reducer, especially when I'm sitting in traffic!

Hope everyone have a Happy New Year! Mine has been a rollercoaster. After months of not hearing and then a slow process, I finally got an interview for the job 2 weeks ago. (Some of you already know I work for an airline at the airport but I wasapplying for a flight attendant position.)The entire process took over 5 hours and during the orientation we were all told we will be notified within 3 weeks. However toward the end, 10 of us were led into a room, I was one. When I saw theteary eyes of the person who interviewed me, I figured they were letting us down privately. Well, SURPRISE~ I got the position!! 

My interviewer pulled me aside afterwards to congratulate me and told me how I had made an impression on them when I walked out of the room. The funny thing is~ for one of the questions asked, I had used my rabbits as an example. I toldthem Baci's story and about the first time he became sick, how I went on line, found this site and did all the research about rabbits and nursed him back to health. I gave them this long speech about how wonderful rabbits are as a pet but also very fragile. Thatone must commit alot of time to be a rabbit slave. You know~ Rabbit 101.:biggrin2: They called me the Wabbit Whisperer and actually wrote that down on my application. I told hubby I honestly think talking about Baci and the buns got me the job. I was floating on air for the next couple of days. Out of 100,000 applicants, only 1,000 will be hired and I was one! That was flattering!

Well, reality is now settling in and I decided not to accept the job. I weighed the pros and cons. As crazy as it sounds, I will be away from home alot and I don't think I can bear being away from the husband and bunnies. I know some who think I'm crazy b/c I'm basing my decision on my rabbits, but we have no (human)children and they are my children. Hubby had beenso great,supporting me 100% regardless of what I chose to do. 

That was the up side. The following week, my dad was admitted into the hospital. His doctor saw something on his test and requested he go to the ER ASAP. Of course that happened to be the day of a snow storm. We called for an ambulance who actually showed up and their place but refused to take him b/c of the storm!!! They saw that he was up and eating and did not consider that to be life threatening. The nerve! I tried to explain to them over the phone, the doctor thought he may have some fatal contagious disease and that he need to be isolated from all. They said to call them after it stops snowing. My mother finally drove him there herself and he was admitted for a week. A very stressful one. After endless of tests, it was clear that he was misdiagnosed. That was a great relief! 

So now finally all is good in the Naughty household. Hoping the year will get better. It should as it's the Year of the Rabbit!

I promise I'll post pictures andtalk about the buns in my next post. I know this_is _a rabbit blog!:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, Helen, your new year really has been dramatic. I am so proud of you that you got the job you applied for. I think us rabbit people uncontrollably spew rabbit out of every part of our body whenever we can and it usually makes such an impression on people (because who talks about rabbits so endearingly as we do?). Baci certainly has changed your life in so many ways  I'm sure your bunnies would be very, very happy to know that you made the decision to stay with them. I would have loved to have you as a flight attendant, but they need you more  

I cannot believe that an ambulance actually refused to take your dad! That's crazy! Are they really even allowed to say that?? However, I did hear a story from my uncle saying that a pregnant woman died due to birth complications when her ambulance got stuck in a ton of snow during that first storm after Christmas, and they could not get her into surgery to help. It was a really sticky situation  I am glad your dad is ok though. So much drama!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 22, 2011)

P.S. How does one KNIT while driving? LOL


----------



## MILU (Jan 28, 2011)

It's so cool that you worked for an airline and got the flight attendant position!!! And that you got it because of the bunnies, hehe
What airline did you work for? Maybe we met somewhere, I travel a lot when I'm in the US. So you won't take the new position? I totally understand it. Bunnies first!! I used to surf and compete and hardly ever went to the beach even for a weekend after I got my bunnies. I don't regret having chosen them and I think they were the best thing ever for me. It's good to know your father is ok. I wonder how he got misdiagnosed.. and I hope that never happens again! 
I hope you're doing good!! 
:bunny22:


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Whoa how scary! I'm glad it turned out to be a misdiagnosis! Must have been terribly stressful for sure. :expressionlessCongrats on the job! I mean, I know you turned it down, but I am sure it's always good for the self-esteem to know you got the position anyway Hoping all is well with you and that the rest of the years will go more smoothly :biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been so bad about updating my blog. Spending too much time on FB.
Well seems it was fate that I didn't take the position. Training was to start on Feb. 7 and that weekend, Shades stop eating on her own. We knew it was due to her molars again. Another stressful trip to the vet. I dropped her off at 10am and at 3pm the technician came out and handed me a tan chihuahua!:shock: You should have seen the look on my face. My Shades is a 4lb black lop. I knew Dr. Gil was good but not in cosmetic surgery! 

Part of me still wonder sometimes if I made the right decision about the job. It would have been fun to travel and see parts of the world. But who am I kidding, it's hard for me to be away fromthe bunsfor even 1 nite. I also heard that the initial training is 7 weeks away from home. Finally I also developed this phobia of bed bugs. This past winter, I couldn't get home b/c of the weather and had to overnite in a hotel a couple times. I literally had to take a couple of Benadryl to help me sleep before I clawed myself from being paranoid. 

I had also signed up for the Habitat for Humanity in China for 7 days in May. Decided to back out, once again~ the thought of being away from home.Hubby has been so supportiveof my plans/goals, etc. Once I tell him I can't do it, he tells me he's known all along that I would never have left the buns. How sad. I work so my husband and parents can enjoy my flight benefits, not me!

But that's ok, I'm happy just being home with my buns.

As promised here are some pics of the clan~

Gung Hay Fat Choy






Baci's 3rd Birthday






Hoppy Valentine's Day






Mardi Gras






St. Paddy's Day






Sebastian standing tall






Shades' evil look













My little bugger~ Cappy. Hubby said her bunny do list yesterday was "Leave me alone, feed me. Leave me alone, feed me again, now leave me alone!" :biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (Mar 27, 2011)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> P.S. How does one KNIT while driving? LOL


LOL~ I should have said when I'm stuck in traffic, I'll whip out the needle and yarn!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Whoa how scary! I'm glad it turned out to be a misdiagnosis! Must have been terribly stressful for sure. :expressionlessCongrats on the job! I mean, I know you turned it down, but I am sure it's always good for the self-esteem to know you got the position anyway Hoping all is well with you and that the rest of the years will go more smoothly :biggrin2:


Thanks Nela~ hell yeah it felt good to know I got it! :biggrin2: I was "flying high" for a couple of days!


----------



## MILU (Apr 7, 2011)

"Leaf me alone", Cappy says. Maybe she wants you to give her leaves and leave her alone to eat them.. heheh

It's good to see pics of your other bun-buns. Baci is a sweetheart and a superstar bunny, but we miss seeing more of the others as well. I won't even say what I think about the pics - I guess you already know..
I guess everybody agrees with me you should be a professional bunny photographer!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 16, 2011)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> "Leaf me alone", Cappy says. Maybe she wants you to give her leaves and leave her alone to eat them.. heheh



Unfortunately today I wish that's what she is saying. I posted this in the infirmary section

http://http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=66102&forum_id=16

I swear the buns knows my inner thoughts. As I said earlier, I decline the flight attendant position b/c one of the main reason was I didn't think I could leave my buns for an extended period of time, I would miss them like crazy. The day I would have reported to training, Shades started having molar issues.I had to take her to the vet the next day. Then a couple of months ago, I was having doubts and regretting my decision. That same week, Baci gave me a scare. He didn't finish his greens. However the vet said it was b/c he was more interested in his new hay. Which is a good thing of course!

My company is offering an early out package now. I've been very unhappy there and talked about it with hubby. I drive 55 miles each way, 1 1/2 hour every day. The wear and tear on thecar, not to mention the gas was getting expensive. Then I saw my co worker who did become aflight attendant and she mentioned how much she loved her new position and I told her I regretted not going for it. Well, Cappy must have heard. She's giving me a scare this morning. As of last nite she was fine, she finished her greens during the evening. Today, she has no appetite, failed the treat test. I'll be worried all day at work now. If she still hasn't touched her morning greens by the time I leave for work, I'll call the vet. Unfortunately I don't think he's in Fri/Sat. She's been moulting and had the same issues last year. However after a day of pumpkin and CC, she was back to normal. I'm keeping my fingers crossed she'll bounce back quickly this time. I'm a worrywort when it comes to my "kids."

So I guess my decision has been decided for me by the buns. I would still have to find another job so they can keep their lifestyle:biggrin2:. I doubt I'll find another schedule as flexible as the one I have now. So it doesn't matter that I'm unhappy at work as long as I'm happy at home!


----------



## myheart (Jun 17, 2011)

*hln917 wrote: *


> ...So I guess my decision has been decided for me by the buns. I would still have to find another job so they can keep their lifestyle:biggrin2:. I doubt I'll find another schedule as flexible as the one I have now. So it doesn't matter that I'm unhappy at work as long as I'm happy at home!



I think I am at that point also. I just want a job that I will be happy to get up in the morning for, as well as the flexibility to make those emergency trips to the vet without reprimand for wanting to take care of my "kids". 

Let's hope that we find the perfect balance between home and work....


----------



## MILU (Jun 17, 2011)

There's this phrase by Dostoyevsky I learned to respect: "I'm well-educated enough not to be superstitious, but I am superstitious" - I think you're doing a good choice letting the buns decide for you. Many times, with many friends (and myself too), I noticed that when something doesn't happen it's because it's not supposed to. 
Something else must be in store for you and you'll get it at the same time. 
In the meanwhile, I hope Cappy gets fine soon, I hope she's just keeping mommy close and got no bigger issues. 
I'm sending a big virtual hug for all of you, I hope Cappy has already fully recovered and that you and your family are all ok.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 21, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> I think I am at that point also. I just want a job that I will be happy to get up in the morning for, as well as the flexibility to make those emergency trips to the vet without reprimand for wanting to take care of my "kids".
> 
> Let's hope that we find the perfect balance between home and work....


I should have asked the vet if their was any openingin his office. :biggrin2: That would be the perfect job now if only I wasn't allergic to cats and dogs. Perhaps I can only handle his bunny patients.

Vivian~I do b/l in fate and I b/l the buns are directing my life for me. I'm tired of people telling me "they are just rabbits, they are not your children." Well they are my children, they have 4 legs and not 2.

Now back to the buns~by the time hubby came home that day, Cappy finished her greens and came down for her treat. I still took both her and Shades to the vet the following day to get their annual check up. The vet said they were both very healthy and at the perfect weight! Only downside was Shades was getting too much protein from eating mostly pellets and no greens. She no longer has any interest in them. So the next day, we went to the farmer's market and bought a variety of greens. 







Unfortunately Shades still had no interest, Cappy however was very happy!






This was the 2 of them getting comfortable on the 80 miles trip to the vet. They were such good girls taking care of each other.


----------



## MILU (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow Helen, your food arrangement topped anything I've ever seen!! That's so nice, any bun would want to eat those greens... er.. except for Shades, it seems? What if you go to "her home" place and feed her there? You might have to get some little pieces of greens cut and put them into her mouth, and make sure she'll eat them all. MILU tried to cheat eating when he had dental problems, I did this method of putting food into his mouth and he'd spit it out, but I didn't give up until he ate a considerable amount. It must be done in a place where they won't run from you, their "house/home" is usually a good one, since they'll be comfortable and won't run away. It was funny how eventually MILU got so mad at me pushing him those greens that he started eating them voraciously. The key was showing to him that I wouldn't give up...
Ah and yes - bunnies ARE kids for us!


----------



## MILU (Jun 22, 2011)

Btw, it's a beautiful pic of Shades and Cappy!


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ha, ha cute picture, I should get a photo of one of my bunnies sitting by a computer looking at RabbitsOnline.net that would be cool!


----------



## MILU (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL I love your idea, Aaron. It could be the next caption contest..


----------

